# Please post here when you receive your stimulus check..



## bbodb1 (Apr 8, 2020)

It might be insightful to see if a pattern can be discerned....
State and date received please.
Also, what (generally speaking of course) are you doing with the money?  Pay a bill?  Invest it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2020)

DW already spent some of it and we don't even have it yet. I think they said they would start direct deposits the week of the 13th. I just e-filed our 2019 federal returns, though our 2018 would have still had us qualifying. We will probably toss a $2000 of it in savings and spend what is now left of the rest.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 9, 2020)

I've read the first batch may arrive in accounts by this weekend. Those would be people who filed 2018 or 2019 tax return and have EFT info on file (so must have had a refund). I'm not expecting to be in that group because I owed money and didn't enter bank account info.

I'm expecting to be in the next batch of direct deposits -- people who receive social security by direct deposit. 

So, here's what I am wondering. How will they know those people receiving social security who have already received a check. Or perhaps the batch from IRS will sort out any returns who included social security income?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 9, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I've read the first batch may arrive in accounts by this weekend. Those would be people who filed 2018 or 2019 tax return and have EFT info on file (so must have had a refund). I'm not expecting to be in that group because I owed money and didn't enter bank account info.
> 
> I'm expecting to be in the next batch of direct deposits -- people who receive social security by direct deposit.
> 
> So, here's what I am wondering. How will they know those people receiving social security who have already received a check. Or perhaps the batch from IRS will sort out any returns who included social security income?


I suspect they will reconcile the second batch to the first. If you received a check in the first batch, they will remove you from the second if you also fell in to that batch.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 9, 2020)

I just spent about 25% on a brake job for our car, 50k miles and brake pads were down to 4 mm.

Refund by DD, expect to be in the first wave, I efiled Feb 1st.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 9, 2020)

Americans could start receiving stimulus checks starting on April 9

Millions of taxpayers will begin receiving the extra money to pay rent, groceries and other bills next week, or possibly as early as Thursday or Friday, some say.

The first group also would include Social Security beneficiaries who filed federal tax returns that included direct deposit information, according to an alert put out today by U.S. Rep. Debbie Dingell, D-Mich. Dingell's announcement said the expectation is that the first direct deposits would hit in mid-April, likely the week beginning April 13. 

Here's something you need to know: "For security reasons, the IRS plans to mail a letter about the economic impact payment to the taxpayer’s last known address within 15 days after the payment is paid. The letter will provide information on how the payment was made and how to report any failure to receive the payment. If a taxpayer is unsure, they’re receiving a legitimate letter, the IRS urges taxpayers to visit IRS.gov first to protect against scam artists."










						Americans could start receiving stimulus checks starting on April 9
					

Stimulus checks to arrive by April 15 for millions of taxpayers. A new portal where some can supply direct deposit information could be out next week.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## amycurl (Apr 9, 2020)

If you don't "need" it (and it seems like many TUGgers don't,) may I recommend that you consider donating it to one of your local nonprofits, which will put it to immediate use in your local community, supporting those that are not only immediately impacted, but their own employees that are on the front lines every day as well? I just heard a story from our local senior services org that someone dropped off their $1,200 in cash....and made the entire org's day. Nonprofits are shifting their service delivery and business model in a whirlwind, while still providing essential services in a way that tries to keep everyone as safe as possible. They are all stepping up as best they can, and every little bit will help determine if they are around on the backend of this thing.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2020)

Not going to be getting one.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 9, 2020)

We are not getting one.


----------



## Brett (Apr 9, 2020)

amycurl said:


> If you don't "need" it (and it seems like many TUGgers don't,) may I recommend that you consider donating it to one of your local nonprofits, which will put it to immediate use in your local community, supporting those that are not only immediately impacted, but their own employees that are on the front lines every day as well? I just heard a story from our local senior services org that someone dropped off their $1,200 in cash....and made the entire org's day. Nonprofits are shifting their service delivery and business model in a whirlwind, while still providing essential services in a way that tries to keep everyone as safe as possible. They are all stepping up as best they can, and every little bit will help determine if they are around on the backend of this thing.



That's a good idea (and it could be tax deductible)
I wish there was a relief check for the big drop in my stock brokerage account


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2020)

We'll donate it to my SS who's job managing a restaurant went poof.
No telling if or when his job will be  back.
.


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 9, 2020)

There’s a provision in the $2 trillion stimulus package signed into law last week that lets non-itemizers take up to a $300 above-the-line charitable income tax deduction for cash donations made in 2020. For those who take the standard deduction, this means that if you give $300 to charity, you’d get the $300 tax break in addition to the standard deduction ($12,400 for individuals and $24,800 for married couples filing jointly). It’s good news for both givers and charities—which need every penny they can get during the crisis.









						12 Ways To Donate Your $1,200 Stimulus Check To Help Fight The Coronavirus
					

If you don’t need the money, here’s how you can help.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 9, 2020)

None for us.

Kurt


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 9, 2020)

We plan to spread half of it among various arts organizations.


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 9, 2020)

_"We, too, born to freedom, and believing in freedom, are willing to fight to maintain freedom. We, and all others who believe as deeply as we do, would rather die on our feet than live on our knees."_
Franklin D. Roosevelt









						Donate to Veterans | Wounded Warrior Project
					

Your generous donation to WWP will help support injured veterans and their families. Learn how you can honor a warrior today by donating to veterans.




					www.woundedwarriorproject.org


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 9, 2020)

There are lots of wonderful charities out there.  However, I challenge each of you to spend this money on your local small business that had to close.  Buy meals at a restaurant and deliver to hospital/fire station etc.  Pay the amount you would have normally paid to whichever business you frequent; the person who cuts/colors your hair, cleans your house, the bookstore you stop at etc.  Help keep those businesses afloat.  

Sue


----------



## Luanne (Apr 9, 2020)

sue1947 said:


> There are lots of wonderful charities out there.  However, I challenge each of you to spend this money on your local small business that had to close.  Buy meals at a restaurant and deliver to hospital/fire station etc.  Pay the amount you would have normally paid to whichever business you frequent; the person who cuts/colors your hair, cleans your house, the bookstore you stop at etc.  Help keep those businesses afloat.
> 
> Sue


I donated to our local food bank and I've bought gift certificates for places where I get services like facials and massages.  Although it's not local I even bought a gift certificate from Pacific Whale Foundation to use for future whale watches.  We also outright paid the folks who do our housecleaning.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Just read a story on CNBC suggesting stimulus deposits have started....


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 11, 2020)

I still didn't even get my NYS tax refund yet!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 11, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> I still didn't even get my NYS tax refund yet!


We haven't even filed.  With the extension to July 15 we told our accountant there was no rush.  Most likely we will have to pay.

And with the IRS being responsible for both the stimulus checks and refunds, good luck.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 11, 2020)

We won't get one, but DS should.
He only just filed his tax return last weekend tho', so doubt he'll get it soon.  He wouldn't qualify base d on 2018 return cause he had no income that year.


----------



## SusanRN (Apr 12, 2020)

Stimulus check was "pending deposit" in my checking account 4/10 (Friday) at 11PM.  I expect it to credit on Monday 4/13.  I e-filed February 4th with my bank account listed for refund. Putting small amount in savings, most to bills I've run up during SAH for buying-in-advance (mini-hoarding) and getting curbside pick-up!  
Susan


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2020)

SusanRN said:


> Stimulus check was "pending deposit" in my checking account 4/10 (Friday) at 11PM.  I expect it to credit on Monday 4/13.  I e-filed February 4th with my bank account listed for refund. Putting small amount in savings, most to bills I've run up during SAH for buying-in-advance (mini-hoarding) and getting curbside pick-up!
> Susan


Winner, winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2020)

I am going to pay off my Costco  credit ard for paying all that TP and Lysol  Wipes
. LOL

No, I am going to give it to some needed health care organizations or the local food bank .


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 12, 2020)

If and when we do get ours we are giving it to our son who got laid off.

He will get one also but who knows when because ironically he was not able to get his tax refund via direct deposit this year for the first time due to some crazy glitch in Tax Act.

So his will be paper unless he is able to use the IRS portal to put in his information when it is up and running. He might be better off leaving well enough alone and just waiting for the check in the mail.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 12, 2020)

SusanRN said:


> Stimulus check was "pending deposit" in my checking account 4/10 (Friday) at 11PM. I expect it to credit on Monday 4/13. I e-filed February 4th with my bank account listed for refund. Putting small amount in savings, most to bills I've run up during SAH for buying-in-advance (mini-hoarding) and getting curbside pick-up!
> Susan



Just out of curiosity, what is the last digit of your SSN, a low number? 

I have read it will progress by that number, mine is a 9 so expect to be at the end of direct deposits even though I filed very early like you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 12, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the last digit of your SSN, a low number?
> 
> I have read it will progress by that number, mine is a 9 so expect to be at the end of direct deposits even though I filed very early like you.
> 
> ...



But when married and filing jointly, which SSN matters?  Primary filer or spouse? 
I would _assume_ the primary filer but........you know what assuming does.....

Mine is 4..  BUT.......

Our 2018 and 2019 _*federal *_returns were electronically filed but both were payment due situations so NO bank info provided.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 12, 2020)

We don't qualify for it!


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 12, 2020)

It is worth noting some hopefully helpful info from the IRS (see screen shot below):


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> But when married and filing jointly, which SSN matters? Primary filer or spouse?
> I would _assume_ the primary filer but........you know what assuming does.....


My wifes is a 1, mine is a 6. She is the primary filer. No check for us yet.


----------



## SusanRN (Apr 12, 2020)

"getting curbside pick-up"
I might have clarified that the curbside pick-up was mostly for the families of my two daughters, both of whom are nurses. One works in a hospital and the other is now at home now after having an emergency C-section three weeks ago. 
Susan


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> But when married and filing jointly, which SSN matters?  Primary filer or spouse?
> I would _assume_ the primary filer but........you know what assuming does.....
> 
> Mine is 4..  BUT.......
> ...


Same for me re no bank info provided to IRS.
But I receive direct deposit ss. I'm expecting them to find me that way.
If you don't receive ss, I think you should enter your info as directed on IRS website. Or you will need to wait for check.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 12, 2020)

amycurl said:


> If you don't "need" it (and it seems like many TUGgers don't,) may I recommend that you consider donating it to one of your local nonprofits, which will put it to immediate use in your local community, supporting those that are not only immediately impacted, but their own employees that are on the front lines every day as well? I just heard a story from our local senior services org that someone dropped off their $1,200 in cash....and made the entire org's day. Nonprofits are shifting their service delivery and business model in a whirlwind, while still providing essential services in a way that tries to keep everyone as safe as possible. They are all stepping up as best they can, and every little bit will help determine if they are around on the backend of this thing.


Haven't received a check but did get a message from our Cupertino Chamber of Commerce with an idea I much appreciate so I sent them a check for $1,000.00.  They arraigned with some local restaurants to send out meals to disadvantaged and disadvantaged seniors.  A win-win as it helps people with food and helps keep the restaurant and employees working.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

Dd will get a check. However she isn't currently set up for direct deposit so it will take awhile for her to get it. She was telling me this morning that at some point she'll be able to go online, check the status, and set up direct deposit, which may get the money into her account a little earlier.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dd will get a check. However she isn't currently set up for direct deposit so it will take awhile for her to get it. She was telling me this morning that at some point she'll be able to go online, check the status, and set up direct deposit, which may get the money into her account a little earlier.


I think she can go online and do that now. At least enter bank information. Not sure about checking the status.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I think she can go online and do that now. At least enter bank information. Not sure about checking the status.


I'm confused about that.  I'd heard somewhere that you could do that if you were on Social Security and didn't file taxes, therefore had no direct deposit set up.  She did file 2018, but didn't put direct deposit on.  Our 2019 taxes haven't been filed yet, but for 2019 she did request direct deposit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm confused about that.  I'd heard somewhere that you could do that if you were on Social Security and didn't file taxes, therefore had no direct deposit set up.  She did file 2018, but didn't put direct deposit on.  Our 2019 taxes haven't been filed yet, but for 2019 she did request direct deposit.


I guess you are right. Looking at the IRS website, the link to provide direct deposit information is only for Non-Filers right now. Looks like those that file, but without direct deposit information on file have to wait a little bit more.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm confused about that.  I'd heard somewhere that you could do that if you were on Social Security and didn't file taxes, therefore had no direct deposit set up.  She did file 2018, but didn't put direct deposit on.  Our 2019 taxes haven't been filed yet, but for 2019 she did request direct deposit.


If she does not see $ in her bank by April 15, ask her to go to this site.  On the right hand side, the greyed out link will become active on or after April 15 and that is where she can put in her information.





						Economic Impact Payments | Internal Revenue Service
					

We’re committed to helping you get your economic impact, or stimulus, payment as soon as possible. See if you are eligible for an Economic Impact Payment.




					www.irs.gov


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> If she does not see $ in her bank by April 15, ask her to go to this site.  On the right hand side, the greyed out link will become active on or after April 15 and that is where she can put in her information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  She won't see money go into her account as the IRS does not have direct deposit information for her yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Thanks.  She won't see money go into her account as the IRS does not have direct deposit information for her yet.


She can go to the website to put in her information.  Direct deposit is supposed to complete by April 15.  So if she doesn't see the money it means her direct deposit info in her 2019 tax filing did not make it to their database in time.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> She can go to the website to put in her information.  Direct deposit is supposed to complete by April 15.  So if she doesn't see the money it means her direct deposit info in her 2019 tax filing did not make it to their database in time.


Circling back to an earlier post, #37.  Only non-filers can go into that website and input information.

Also back to post #36 which says she hasn't file 2019 yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Circling back to an earlier post, #37.  Only non-filers can go into that website and input information.
> 
> Also back to post #36 which says she hasn't file 2019 yet.


Not true regarding that only non-filers go to the website.  DId you click on the link?  On the right side, which I am pasting the info here... is for filers to put in their info, IF they have not received money through direct deposit by April 15.





*Filers: Get Your Payment*
Use the "Get My Payment" application (coming mid-April) to:


Check your payment status
Confirm your payment type: direct deposit or check
Enter your bank account information for direct deposit if we don't have  your direct deposit information and we haven't sent your payment yet
Get My Payment (coming mid-April)

*Update your information*
*Direct deposit*: Use the Get My Payment application (coming mid-April) to let us know your bank account information if we don't have your direct deposit information and we haven't sent your payment.

*Check payment*: If you moved since you last filed, let us know your new mailing address.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Not true regarding that only non-filers go to the website.  DId you click on the link?  On the right side, which I am pasting the info here... is for filers to put in their info, IF they have not received money through direct deposit by April 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I didn't.  Dh is the one who told me when she can check and when she can go in and add her information.  She's an adult so I'm letting her take care of it.  I was only going on what someone else posted here about only non-filers being able to input that information.  Thanks for your input.

When I did go into the website it looks like she can go in sometime mid-April to input her information.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Apr 12, 2020)

sue1947 said:


> I challenge each of you to spend this money on your local small business that had to close.


No check as yet, , but have bought gift cards at favorite local restaurants and donated to a couple of local food banks.  Our intention is to spread much of the money locally.


----------



## Carta (Apr 12, 2020)

Just checked my credit union account......$2400; pending April 15...$1200 apiece for wife and me....


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Not true regarding that only non-filers go to the website.  DId you click on the link?  On the right side, which I am pasting the info here... is for filers to put in their info, IF they have not received money through direct deposit by April 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure though when that link will become active. It says mid-April, but no definitive date yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not sure though when that link will become active. It says mid-April, but no definitive date yet.


Based on what I read, all direct deposits should be completed by April 15.  That link will become active when that happens.  Someone who is expecting stimulus money and has not seen the money in the bank by then should input their information through the tab/app.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Based on what I read, all direct deposits should be completed by April 15.  That link will become active when that happens.  Someone who is expecting stimulus money and has not seen the money in the bank by then should input their information through the tab/app.


Just going by what the website says which is "Get My Payment (coming mid-April)"


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Just going by what the website says which is "Get My Payment (coming mid-April)"


That tab will be active approximately April 15 or 16 when all direct deposits are supposedly completed.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> That tab will be active approximately April 15 or 16 when all direct deposits are supposedly completed.


Okay, if you say so.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Okay, if you say so.


It is what the media has been reporting.  I am just relaying what I read.  I don't make up the rules.


----------



## SusanRN (Apr 12, 2020)

"I have read it will progress by that [last] number, mine is a 9 so expect to be at the end of direct deposits even though I filed very early like you."
My last number is very high, but my first number is "0" -- so maybe by that?

BTW, many moons ago the IRS looked only at the first number on a tax return.  Since I prepared the taxes, I listed myself first. DH filed estimated taxes. The IRS did not connect the two, so we were in deep doo-doo until we clarified with them. He learned to list both numbers on his estimated filings. Hopefully the IRS has updated its system processes by now.
Susan


----------



## SusanRN (Apr 12, 2020)

Remove. Duplicate.


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 12, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the last digit of your SSN, a low number?
> 
> I have read it will progress by that number, mine is a 9 so expect to be at the end of direct deposits even though I filed very early like you.
> 
> ...



If that were the case, would a 0 be a high or low number?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 12, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> If that were the case, would a 0 be a high or low number?


Mathematically 0 will be the lowest number.


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Mathematically 0 will be the lowest number.



Well, we are taking about the government here. 
From there point of view, with 0 to the right side of the keyboard they could consider it the highest number.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I'm confused about that.  I'd heard somewhere that you could do that if you were on Social Security and didn't file taxes, therefore had no direct deposit set up.  She did file 2018, but didn't put direct deposit on.  Our 2019 taxes haven't been filed yet, but for 2019 she did request direct deposit.


I think you are mixing apple's and oranges. Very few people receive an actual check for social security, so direct deposit info is available, even if tax return has not been filed.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2020)

Okay, regarding the date of April 15. Does that only apply to people who have direct deposit info on file for tax refund? Or does it include social security recipients who have direct deposit?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 12, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I think you are mixing apple's and oranges. Very few people receive an actual check for social security, so direct deposit info is available, even if tax return has not been filed.


I am only reporting what I've heard elsewhere.  A woman on another message board I post on said she receives Social Security but doesn't file taxes.  I didn't ask her why or for more information.  She had a question initially about whether she'd get a stimulus check and how she'd go about it.  I didn't follow the entire conversation since it didn't apply to my situation.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Mathematically 0 will be the lowest number.


And in EBCDIC as well.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Okay, regarding the date of April 15. Does that only apply to people who have direct deposit info on file for tax refund? Or does it include social security recipients who have direct deposit?


I did not pay attention to those on SS only who didn't file taxes.  I paid attention to the other folks who did not have Direct Deposit info in the 2018 and 2019 because they either owed taxes or paid no taxes, like my son.  Stimulus money is supposed to be deposited into the account by April 15 of those who have direct deposit information on file from 2018 and 2019 returns.  Again, I am talking about non-SS adults.  So if you believe you should be eligible to receive but don't see the money deposited into your bank account by April 15, use the link I posted above and the greyed out button should become active shortly after April 15 for you to put in your information.


----------



## Carta (Apr 13, 2020)

FYI...We. did not file 2019 taxes yet. We are both on SS....$2400 was added to our bank account; pending April 15...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2020)

Carta said:


> FYI...We. did not file 2019 taxes yet. We are both on SS....$2400 was added to our bank account; pending April 15...


Were your 2018 taxes filed with direct deposit information?


----------



## Carta (Apr 13, 2020)

dioxide45, Yes taxes were filed direct deposit 2018


----------



## Goldi (Apr 13, 2020)

I see this pending in our checking account as of 4/13/2020:
Pending IRS TREAS 310 - TAX REF   $2400
We haven't filed our 2019 tax return yet. 2018 was filed electronic and direct deposit. Pending deposit is going into the same account as tax refund. Didn't go into the bank account that receives SS check.
Husband is on SS.
SS ending in 0 and 2


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I am only reporting what I've heard elsewhere.  A woman on another message board I post on said she receives Social Security but doesn't file taxes.  I didn't ask her why or for more information.  She had a question initially about whether she'd get a stimulus check and how she'd go about it.  I didn't follow the entire conversation since it didn't apply to my situation.



Considering SS is taxable (first 85% at least), how can she not be filing a tax return? She may get everything back but she still has to file the return.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> Considering SS is taxable (first 85% at least), how can she not be filing a tax return? She may get everything back but she still has to file the return.


You can have the full SS check without tax withholding.  Also, for those in the lowest income bracket, only 50% is taxable but after standard deduction, there is no tax being owed.  So if this woman asked for no tax withholding and her total income is so low that she would not have been taxed anyway, she does not need to file a tax return.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> Considering SS is taxable (first 85% at least), how can she not be filing a tax return? She may get everything back but she still has to file the return.


As I said, I didn't ask her any questions.


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 13, 2020)

You don’t have to file if your income is low enough.

However, if the IRS or state thinks you do the only way to prove you don’t is to file a return.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2020)

We have the money pending deposit into our account, $2,400.  It has a date of 4/15, so it's pending.


----------



## jojo777 (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a friend at the bank she told me my check in pending for Wednesday (4) is the last number of my social.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

I didn't think dh and I were going to get a stimulus check.  But I just used a calculator posted somewhere and it looks like we might.  Nothing has appeared yet, but I'll keep checking.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I didn't think dh and I were going to get a stimulus check.  But I just used a calculator posted somewhere and it looks like we might.  Nothing has appeared yet, but I'll keep checking.


You can go to your 2019 tax return to see what it says as your AGI, if you have submitted and if you haven't, look at the 2018 tax return.  We use Turbo Tax and there is a one page summary on the first page which shows AGI.  Unfortunately we had to amend our 2017 and 2018 tax returns while we were doing the 2019 taxes and realized we missed a whole chunk of capital gains reporting for both years... and we wrote a couple of large checks.  That pushed our 2018 AGI over the $198K amount.  We sent 2019 returns in around the time as the stimulus bill being passed so that AGI might not have been used.  Best case scenario we get some money, worst case scenario we get nothing.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2020)

WOO-HOO! I'm off to Rio...
APR 13 2020 Deposit ACH IRS TREAS 310/Entry Class Code: PPD + $2,400.00


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> You can go to your 2019 tax return to see what it says as your AGI, if you have submitted and if you haven't, look at the 2018 tax return.  We use Turbo Tax and there is a one page summary on the first page which shows AGI.  Unfortunately we had to amend our 2017 and 2018 tax returns while we were doing the 2019 taxes and realized we missed a whole chunk of capital gains reporting for both years... and we wrote a couple of large checks.  That pushed our 2018 AGI over the $198K amount.  We sent 2019 returns in around the time as the stimulus bill being passed so that AGI might not have been used.  Best case scenario we get some money, worst case scenario we get nothing.


We haven't filed yet for 2019 so I did use the 2018 figures.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a pending deposit on April 15th for $2400 as well.  My SS ends in 7, DH ends in 0.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 13, 2020)

Please post here when you receive your stimulus check.. 
_Did you file a tax return  - do you receive social security _

Wonder which Bank`s will receive the stimulus deposits first and will Credit Unions receive  deposits during the same time or later on. Paper checks may take longer.

_Electronic payments, which allow for the exchange of funds through paperless methods, are faster, safer, easier and more reliable than regular  paper checks. 
Direct deposit is the electronic transfer of a payment from a company, government  or organization into an individual's checking or savings account. _


----------



## SusanRN (Apr 13, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> Please post here when you receive your stimulus check..
> _Did you file a tax return  - do you receive social security _
> 
> Wonder which Bank`s will receive the stimulus deposits first and will Credit Unions receive  deposits during the same time or later on. Paper checks may take longer.


Summary:  I reported that my stimulus check was "pending" Friday at 11PM in my checking account.  This is in my credit union.   My first SS is "0" and last is a high number. 
Susan


----------



## linsj (Apr 13, 2020)

My $1200 is pending in my account until 4/15. Same account my 2019 tax refund came to, not the same account as I get SS deposited into.
Last number of SS is 2.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

I don't know if this question has been answered, and if it already has I apologize.  Any idea if checks/deposits are being processed by first doing those for those who have filed for 2019, then going to those who filed for 2018?  Or are they going by SS# and just using the most recent filing?


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm happy to hear payments for people with direct deposit info on file with IRS are happening.

Waiting to hear from first person who shares my criteria -- 
1. no info on file with IRS because no refund received -- and 
2. receives social security direct deposit.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm happy to hear payments for people with direct deposit info on file with IRS are happening.
> 
> Waiting to hear from first person who shares my criteria --
> 1. no info on file with IRS because no refund received -- and
> 2. receives social security direct deposit.


I may be the same boat but I need to understand your #1 a bit more first.  How do you have no info on file with the IRS?  You must file, right?  Are you just saying you've never set up direct deposit with them because you didn't receive a refund in 2018 or 2019?

We haven't gotten a refund in several years.  But we did set up direct deposit.  We also have direct deposit of our Social Security payments.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I don't know if this question has been answered, and if it already has I apologize.  Any idea if checks/deposits are being processed by first doing those for those who have filed for 2019, then going to those who filed for 2018?  Or are they going by SS# and just using the most recent filing?


No idea really. Someone reported earlier in the thread that they hadn't filed 2019 but did have direct deposit on 2018. They are also SS recipients. So who knows what the logic is on processing. I think also some banks handle in process ACH payments differently. Usually, our bank doesn't show in process payments online. I only see them the day they are available. So for those seeing them as pending 4/15. Perhaps some banks actually have the payment information but aren't exposing it to customers until the 15th.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I may be the same boat but I need to understand your #1 a bit more first.  How do you have no info on file with the IRS?  You must file, right?  Are you just saying you've never set up direct deposit with them because you didn't receive a refund in 2018 or 2019?
> 
> We haven't gotten a refund in several years.  But we did set up direct deposit.  We also have direct deposit of our Social Security payments.


That is my understanding of 1. No direct deposit info on file with IRS.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> No idea really. Someone reported earlier in the thread that they hadn't filed 2019 but did have direct deposit on 2018. They are also SS recipients. So who knows what the logic is on processing. I think also some banks handle in process ACH payments differently. Usually, our bank doesn't show in process payments online. I only see them the day they are available. So for those seeing them as pending 4/15. Perhaps some banks actually have the payment information but aren't exposing it to customers until the 15th.


The website for our credit union is down right now so I haven't been able to check.  They do show both pending deposits and payments online.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> That is my understanding of 1. No direct deposit info on file with IRS.


Thanks. So we are not in the same boat then as we do have direct deposit set up "if" we were to get any refunds.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

We have owed taxes every year and we wrote them checks so we do not have bank info on file with them.  The main problem is that we do not know if we will receive a stimulus check or not as it depends on whether they received our 2019 returns in time for this.  We don't qualify using 2018 returns.  My husband does receive SS through direct deposit.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2020)

Our $2,400 showed up today. It is pending also.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We have owed taxes every year and we wrote them checks so we do not have bank info on file with them.  The main problem is that we do not know if we will receive a stimulus check or not as it depends on whether they received our 2019 returns in time for this.  We don't qualify using 2018 returns.  My husband does receive SS through direct deposit.


Even if you don't qualify under 2018 information and you do on 2019, you should still get the stimulous. You may just have to wait until 2021 when you file your taxes to get it. I understand that it is a 2020 tax credit that is just being paid out in advance. Could be good for those that didn't qualify off of 2018 and 2019 but lost their jobs and may qualify off of 2020. Of course, one could get it paid in advance now and not actually qualify for it when they file their 2020 taxes, but those people should probably count their blessings as to the posotioin they are in with te given economy.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Even if you don't qualify under 2018 information and you do on 2019, you should still get the stimulous. You may just have to wait until 2021 when you file your taxes to get it. I understand that it is a 2020 tax credit that is just being paid out in advance. Could be good for those that didn't qualify off of 2018 and 2019 but lost their jobs and may qualify off of 2020. Of course, one could get it paid in advance now and not actually qualify for it when they file their 2020 taxes, but those people should probably count their blessings as to the posotioin they are in with te given economy.


Thanks.  I also read that about 2020 tax credit for those who qualify under 2020 but not 2018 or 2019.  We should qualify under 2020 because we put a halt on my husband's IRA RMD.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 13, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> WOO-HOO! I'm off to Rio...
> APR 13 2020 Deposit ACH IRS TREAS 310/Entry Class Code: PPD + $2,400.00



Same here, its there first thing this morning, APR 13


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2020)

Mine was deposited to a Credit Union. My last number is 4 and my wife’s is 6.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> WOO-HOO! I'm off to Rio...
> APR 13 2020 Deposit ACH IRS TREAS 310/Entry Class Code: PPD + $2,400.00



Just xfer'd it to online savings (Barclays)... pending use for child-in-need.
.
,


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I may be the same boat but I need to understand your #1 a bit more first.  How do you have no info on file with the IRS?  You must file, right?  Are you just saying you've never set up direct deposit with them because you didn't receive a refund in 2018 or 2019?
> 
> We haven't gotten a refund in several years.  But we did set up direct deposit.  We also have direct deposit of our Social Security payments.


My 2018 return was prepared by my (CPA) daughter. Can't imagine why she would have asked for my account info after telling me I owed money.  Then again, I might have been too busy grumbling and asking why my taxes were more than the year prior, since I am widow on fixed income. Haven't yet filed 2019.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 13, 2020)

I think it is different if you had a refund or owed.  I owed in 2018 and just filed 2019 also owing.  I efiled.  After I confirmed to use last years bank account to debit, I got a new page.  It said  the IRS does not necessarily have debit info on file for stimulus checks.  DO you want us to provide the bank account info to the IRS so they can direct deposit the stimulus check.  Well....yeah.  Do not know when I will get it but that may be why some do not see their deposit.  If you owed it seems the IRS does not know your account numbers.  Seems odd but the instructions were pretty specific.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 13, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> My 2018 return was prepared by my (CPA) daughter. Can't imagine why she would have asked for my account info after telling me I owed money.  Then again, I might have been too busy grumbling and asking why my taxes were more than the year prior, since I am widow on fixed income. Haven't yet filed 2019.


I "think" once the IRS has your bank info they have it forever?  I could be mistaken.  I went and looked at the paperwork I have for our 2018 filing.  Included is the routing number and account number for our credit union.  The accountant may include that every year even if we aren't going to get a refund.

If you don't have direct deposit set up you can use the IRS site and sometime after the middle of the month you can go in and add it.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

bluehende said:


> I think it is different if you had a refund or owed.  I owed in 2018 and just filed 2019 also owing.  I efiled.  After I confirmed to use last years bank account to debit, I got a new page.  It said  the IRS does not necessarily have debit info on file for stimulus checks.  DO you want us to provide the bank account info to the IRS so they can direct deposit the stimulus check.  Well....yeah.  Do not know when I will get it but that may be why some do not see their deposit.  If you owed it seems the IRS does not know your account numbers.  Seems odd but the instructions were pretty specific.


We have used Turbo Tax since 2017 tax return and it had never asked us for our bank information since we owed money each time.  IRS only captures your bank info if there is a tax refund and you opt for direct deposit option.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 13, 2020)

Our SSNs end in 9 & 8 and nothing is pending for us yet. We semi-regularly (like this year) get direct deposit money back from the State, but if we have over paid Federal our accountant always applies the overage to next year -- I think that may mean the fed tax man may not have direct deposit info for us. However since we are both on SS with direct deposit I think (?) we should be OK as far as them being able to find our bank account. The SOBs want quarterly pre-payments for 2020, so our first stimulus check will go to pay April pre-payment (not due until July) and June pre-payment (still due in June at this point). Eventually I hope to give extra this year to Delta Rescue. Usually do that in June and December, but if they hit me up because they are desperate now I'm a soft touch. St. Mary's (my high school) will get a bit extra this year too. I've been (gasp!) cooking so much we've only had two meals out (which fed us 3 days each) in three weeks, but would like to spend some money at local restaurants too.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 13, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We have used Turbo Tax since 2017 tax return and it had never asked us for our bank information since we owed money each time.  IRS only captures your bank info if there is a tax refund and you opt for direct deposit option.


This was freetax.  We did do a direct debit last year to save CC fees so the info was sent last year.  I guess they do not keep it as they do for deposits.


----------



## presley (Apr 14, 2020)

I see that mine just posted this morning. $2400. for my husband and myself. Since we have taken a major income hit and don't expect our business to be back full steam for a quite a while, we will likely use this money to pay for our health insurance. It will cover almost 2 months.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2020)

When are you getting your stimulus money? Here's a new way to find out.










						When are you getting your stimulus money? Here's a new way to find out
					

Taxpayers have a slew of questions relating to the stimulus money. Here's a look at how to track it, get direct deposit and know how much you'll get.



					www.freep.com
				





Richard


----------



## artringwald (Apr 14, 2020)

Just got $2,400 today. 

I was surprised how fast we got our tax refund. I used TurboTax to eFile on 3/14, and on 3/24 the check was in the bank.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Still waiting for the IRA to open their app to allow filers who had to pay the IRS the last two years to enter their bank info.....
Thinking of opening a savings account to act as a throwaway account for this purpose....


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 14, 2020)

I wish we were getting $2400. My business is taking a big hit so hopefully we will get the small business loans, eventually. They said 3 days for the initial amount. We have not heard anything and it has been 1.5 weeks. By the time we get the funding, assuming we get it, the time period to use the money will be over!


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 14, 2020)

Mine posted at 0600 this morning.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 14, 2020)

Today in Arizona (my daughter)


----------



## pittle (Apr 14, 2020)

Ours posted this afternoon.  We live in AZ, but it was deposited into a bank in Kansas that is not part of the mega banks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2020)

As I suspected, I now see our stimulus checks pending in our account for 4/15.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 15, 2020)

Ours posted this morning


----------



## Polly Metallic (Apr 15, 2020)

Ours posted today along with my Social Security payment.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I just looked on the IRS webpage and the ability to check the status of your payment is now active along with the ability to add direct deposit information to speed up your stimulus payment!


----------



## Kel (Apr 15, 2020)

Ours posted today in California.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 15, 2020)

Ours posted today (Wisconsin).  We filed (by paper) our 2019 return back on 2/10/20 and had our refund on 3/10.


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 15, 2020)

No deposit on the 13th or today the 15th.
I check the IRS. gov website.
  Found out we were supposed to get the deposit, but they don't have my banking information.
Put in all the requested information and then the site crashed.
Anybody else having this problem???

I was finally able to put in my information and it was excepted!!.


----------



## BluesWin! (Apr 15, 2020)

Ours posted today (4/15) in Missouri


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 15, 2020)

Received the $2400 today and immediately transferred it to our son's account. That should pay 2 months rent for him. 

Then our son went on line this morning to put in his direct deposit information since he could not do direct deposit for his 2019 tax return. I hope he gets that money right away. That will be a third month's rent for him.

He has thus far received one unemployment check. He should be getting a second this week. In NH, no one has received the extra $600 per week for unemployment because it is being held up in the legislature by one of the parties from what I understand. Not sure what is going on but I hope they work it out quickly.



Another plus, today we finally received our refund from NYS. The first ever as we have always owed in the past. (But I did not work last year so lower income).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 15, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> <<SNIPPED>>
> 
> He has thus far received one unemployment check. He should be getting a second this week. In NH, no one has received the extra $600 per week for unemployment because it is being held up in the legislature by one of the parties from what I understand. Not sure what is going on but I hope they work it out quickly.



I don't think that is the issue on the $600 federal UI supplement. Most states do not have the infrastructure in place to handle passing through the money. That is the issue here in Wisconsin. 

There are reports in my industry of some people receiving the $600, so it appears the money has been released by the Federal government.


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 15, 2020)

We received our REDUCED  due to 2018 return limit, our daughter received her full $1200, both today, 4/15.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 15, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> No deposit on the 13th or today the 15th.
> I check the IRS. gov website.
> Found out we were supposed to get the deposit, but they don't have my banking information.
> Put in all the requested information and then the site crashed.
> Anybody else having this problem???


It would not surprise me that site will crash a few times because I can imagine the crush of people trying to use it....
I think I'm going to wait until the overnight / early morning hours.....


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 15, 2020)

We received our payment today. No issues.

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 15, 2020)

We received our stimulus money - deposited in bank account on file with the IRS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 15, 2020)

Received today in California.  SSN ends in 9.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2020)

No deposit into our bank account today but it does not surprise me.  Tried the website but get a "Please Wait" due to high demand.  I will try again later today or tomorrow.


----------



## jackio (Apr 15, 2020)

We received ours in NY this morning.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 15, 2020)

Article from KSBW website says within the group where IRS has direct deposit information -- the agency is starting with people with the lowest incomes. I can see why that would be true -- people over the $75,000 / $150,000 can receive money but the amount needs to be calculated individually.


----------



## chellej (Apr 15, 2020)

we received our today


----------



## Quiet Pine (Apr 15, 2020)

Received stimulus deposit  today in Arizona. Spending some on charity, local food banks, plus gift cards at favorite local restaurants.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2020)

Since the portal opened for filers to check status we checked for dd, dh and I.  We all got the message that with the information provided they couldn't determine eligibility.  Dd went to Twitter and found this is a widespread problem. She also found posts from folks who found the IRS had the wrong direct deposit info for them and that their money had gone elsewhere.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Since the portal opened for filers to check status we checked for dd, dh and I.  We all got the message that with the information provided they couldn't determine eligibility.  Dd went to Twitter and found this is a widespread problem. She also found posts from folks who found the IRS had the wrong direct deposit info for them and that their money had gone elsewhere.


I suspect that with millions of people being eligible, there will be some glitches. I think they made 80 million payments in the first round? How many people have closed their accounts since they last filed their taxes. It will take a little while for those ACH payments to be rejected by the banks and returned to the IRS. The IRS will then need to update their systems that payment wasn't made and allow those people to update banking info.

Also, what about those people that take an advance of their tax return. I used to see ads from H&R Block and others where you could "get your refund today". So when you do that, doesn't the company that lent you the money divert your refund to them. They make the profit on the difference of what you took today and the actual amount of the refund. Perhaps that could explain why some people have different bank info on file with the IRS?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 15, 2020)

Received ours in Washington State.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 15, 2020)

We are not eligible, so no payments for us.  But then so far we have been fortunate and so don't have any significant economic damage from all this.


----------



## louisianab (Apr 15, 2020)

Mine is deposited. We have used same account for tax stuff for the past decade or so and I think that is helpful. It was "pending" since Monday.
Used for local business shopping, paying off bills and saving some for our new roof that we will need soon. (Once it stops snowing?)


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2020)

I tried checking and it keeps saying access denied and that's as far as it goes.  We don't have direct deposit on my taxes but we do have direct deposit on our Soc Sec.  Plus my on-line bank is not working this morning so I called.  They said I had a deposit but it is a Soc Sec. deposit.     I just tried again keep getting access denied.  Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Bernie8245 (Apr 15, 2020)

$2400 was direct deposited today in my account


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 15, 2020)

Got it today.


----------



## SteelerGal (Apr 15, 2020)

Got it today.  Unfortunately it will not even cover our increased daycare bill.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 15, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> I tried checking and it keeps saying access denied and that's as far as it goes.  We don't have direct deposit on my taxes but we do have direct deposit on our Soc Sec.  Plus my on-line bank is not working this morning so I called.  They said I had a deposit but it is a Soc Sec. deposit.     I just tried again keep getting access denied.  Anyone else getting this?


Yes....I went on very early this morning and the portal was not yet activated.  Tried again at 9 am and had trouble getting in.  Got the access denied.  Finally got in around 10...we had already filed our tax return and received a paper check, so I was doing this process to get direct deposit.  Used husbands social security number as his is listed first on the return.  They also needed adjusted gross income and exact tax  refund amount or the amount you owed.  Filled in required banking info (routing number and account number) and then got the message we qualify and will be receiving direct deposit soon.  I did have to start over two times because the system was overloaded.  Understandable.  I then tried to do daughters, but got the “we don’t have enough info at this time to determine eligibility..please try again later”.  I electronically filed her return last week and requested direct deposit.  I checked the “where’s my tax refund” area on the irs website, and it was received but not processed yet.  So maybe that’s the problem.  Can’t even get into the site now.  It keeps timing out.


----------



## Cornell (Apr 15, 2020)

@WinniWoman You are a nice mom


----------



## easyrider (Apr 15, 2020)

Grand daughter and her husband received theirs today direct deposit. Ours will be mailed out when ever they get to it. 

Bill


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2020)

Received our reduced payment today.  I'll have to look at the IRS Formula to determine why it was reduced.



Richard


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 15, 2020)

*Economic Impact Payment *

*Non-Filers: *

If you receive veterans disability compensation, a pension, or survivor benefits from the Department of Veterans Affairs, _or your income level does not require you to file a tax return_, then you need to submit information to the IRS to receive an Economic Impact Payment.

Complete this free online form so that the IRS can identify you and your dependents, and receive valid direct deposit and address information about you. This information allows the IRS to calculate your eligibility and send you the Economic Impact Payment.

Non-Filers - Read the following information carefully - Enter Payment




__





						Free File Fillable Forms
					





					www.freefilefillableforms.com
				



Source: IRS


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 15, 2020)

We are in NJ. We don’t get one but my daughter got hers for the full $2,900 today. She is putting $500 for her 14 month old son into his bank account. Using the rest for some home improvements and purchases for their home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flnewbie (Apr 15, 2020)

mine was direct deposited today, using it to pay some bills and also to support local small businesses


----------



## mark201235 (Apr 15, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Received our reduced payment today.  I'll have to look at the IRS Formula to determine why it was reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Richard



The amount decreases for individuals who earn an adjusted gross income of more than $75,000 and couples who earn more than $150,000 a year, by $5 for every $100 in income above those marks. This means the payment is less the higher their earnings are, with it being reduced to zero for individuals who make $99,000 or more and couples who make $198,000 or more.

We are in PA and ours arrived in bank account this morning. Amount was to the penny in line with AGI figure from 2018 tax return. Nothing like receiving $$$ on 4/15, the very day we normally file and send them the balance we owe. I now have 3 extra months to deal with that !

Mark


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 15, 2020)

My daughter and son-in-law received theirs.  Nothing here.  Not sure if we qualify.  We normally pay every year - not sure if we would get one.  We are fine if we don't and not complaining.  I would have helped my daughter too - not working since stay at home in place.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2020)

mark201235 said:


> The amount decreases for individuals who earn an adjusted gross income of more than $75,000 and couples who earn more than $150,000 a year, by $5 for every $100 in income above those marks. This means the payment is less the higher their earnings are, with it being reduced to zero for individuals who make $99,000 or more and couples who make $198,000 or more.
> 
> Ours arrived in bank account this morning. We are in PA.


Thanks for the update.

Richard


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 15, 2020)

*For People who aren't typically required to file a tax return*

Social Security and Railroad Retirement recipients who are not typically required to file a tax return need to *take no action*. The IRS will use the information on the Form SSA-1099 and Form RRB-1099 to generate Economic Impact Payments of $1,200 to these individuals even if they did not file tax returns in 2018 or 2019. Recipients will receive these payments as a direct deposit or by paper check, just as they would normally receive their benefits. Social Security Disability Insurance (SSDI) recipients are also part of this group who don't need to take action.

Source: IRS


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 15, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> Yes....I went on very early this morning and the portal was not yet activated.  Tried again at 9 am and had trouble getting in.  Got the access denied.  Finally got in around 10...we had already filed our tax return and received a paper check, so I was doing this process to get direct deposit.  Used husbands social security number as his is listed first on the return.  They also needed adjusted gross income and exact tax  refund amount or the amount you owed.  Filled in required banking info (routing number and account number) and then got the message we qualify and will be receiving direct deposit soon.  I did have to start over two times because the system was overloaded.  Understandable.  I then tried to do daughters, but got the “we don’t have enough info at this time to determine eligibility..please try again later”.  I electronically filed her return last week and requested direct deposit.  I checked the “where’s my tax refund” area on the irs website, and it was received but not processed yet.  So maybe that’s the problem.  Can’t even get into the site now.  It keeps timing out.




My son got on this morning and submitted it. But he told me he didn't get any message.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Apr 15, 2020)

We are on SS, and we have other income, some from sales commissions.  I seem to underestimate taxes due every year, so end up having to pay.   I file then send a check.  However the IRS has our bank info as a few times there has been an adjustment in my favor and they send direct deposit.  
As I understand they can use SS or IRS for bank info.  I read above that they are working their way up the income scale, which is ok with me, and our taxable income last year was around $90,000, so maybe they haven't gotten that far, as no money has appeared in our account.  Just checked.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 15, 2020)

Got ours today.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 15, 2020)

Rjbeach2003 said:


> We are on SS, and we have other income, some from sales commissions.  I seem to underestimate taxes due every year, so end up having to pay.   I file then send a check.  However the IRS has our bank info as a few times there has been an adjustment in my favor and they send direct deposit.
> As I understand they can use SS or IRS for bank info.  I read above that they are working their way up the income scale, which is ok with me, and our taxable income last year was around $90,000, so maybe they haven't gotten that far, as no money has appeared in our account.  Just checked.


IRS must have direct deposit information from 2018 and 2019 tax returns.  Any direct deposit information given prior to 2018 returns is not used.  You can use the link to put in your bank information.  I believe everyone who is eligible with direct deposit information on file has been deposited money as of 4/15.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 15, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Grand daughter and her husband received theirs today direct deposit. Ours will be mailed out when ever they get to it.
> 
> Bill



But when it does arrive your check will be blessed with the signature of President_ DONALD J. TRUMP!  _


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> But when it does arrive your check will be blessed with the signature of President_ DONALD J. TRUMP!  _


They are hoping people want the signature as a collectors item and won't cash the checks


----------



## susieq (Apr 15, 2020)

We received ours today, was direct deposited to our bank. It was deposited to the Bank Account that our refunds go to, NOT the one where the SS goes to.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2020)

ok I think I'm confused now.  I finally got thru but then this notice came up:  "Payment Status Not Available cannot determine eligibility for payment at this time."    We filed 2018 no direct deposit but we have Soc Sec direct deposit.   Any ideas?  Maybe we are on the next list.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> ok I think I'm confused now.  I finally got thru but then this notice came up:  "Payment Status Not Available cannot determine eligibility for payment at this time."    We filed 2018 no direct deposit but we have Soc Sec direct deposit.   Any ideas?  Maybe we are on the next list.


As I posted earlier dd, dh and I all got this message. When dd went on Twitter it seemed we were not alone.  Someone posted in response to me that it might just be taking some time to get everyone loaded into the website.


----------



## Brett (Apr 15, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> But when it does arrive your check will be blessed with the signature of President_ DONALD J. TRUMP!  _




!!  historical !!


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> As I posted earlier dd, dh and I all got this message. When dd went on Twitter it seemed we were not alone.  Someone posted in response to me that it might just be taking some time to get everyone loaded into the website.



ok thanks.  I'll check it again tomorrow.  I think I read someplace they only make post changes once a day or something like that.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2020)

Brett said:


> !!  historical !!


  Take a pic before cashing it.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> ok I think I'm confused now.  I finally got thru but then this notice came up:  "Payment Status Not Available cannot determine eligibility for payment at this time."    We filed 2018 no direct deposit but we have Soc Sec direct deposit.   Any ideas?  Maybe we are on the next list.



Same error for me.  I tried myself and my wife.  I'll try again tomorrow as it says the information is updated once per day.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2020)

I just read this online about Payment Status here's the link:                                                                https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...-working-for-many/ar-BB12GGW7?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> I just read this online about Payment Status here's the link:                                                                https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...-working-for-many/ar-BB12GGW7?ocid=spartandhp


None of those reasons apply to us.  I'll just keep checking each day.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 15, 2020)

I suppose I will be getting one but I can 't find out if I have received it because Navy Fed is unable to give me account balances because so many people are trying to find out if they received theirs!

I'll let ya know!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I suppose I will be getting one but I can 't find out if I have received it because Navy Fed is unable to give me account balances because so many people are trying to find out if they received theirs!
> 
> I'll let ya know!


No online account access?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> No online account access?


I don't know why, but when I read this I just assumed the online account access had crashed.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 15, 2020)

When I check online I get:  According to information that we have on file, we cannot determine your eligibility for a payment at this time.  Tried each of our SSNs. Not sure what we are supposed to do at this point. I assume they have no bank account info because our accountant always applied any overpayment due to the next year's taxes (just like this year where we over paid/withheld by $259, but she applies it so that our first quarterly tax due is $259 less when we go to send payment and coupon in). But then again they aren't indicating they have no banking info and aren't giving me the opportunity to input it (and we get SS each month direct deposited).


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I don't know why, but when I read this I just assumed the online account access had crashed.


I considered that, but I also thought that everyone was just trying to call to find out if it was in there.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 15, 2020)

DD hit today


----------



## chapjim (Apr 15, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> No online account access?



We're staying home, remember?  Go to a bank branch to see if a government check arrived?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> What do you think I was doing?  We're staying at home, remember?  Go to a bank branch to see if a government check arrived?


There is telephone banking. People can call the branch too. Given how it was worded, I suspected you were trying to call the branch.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 15, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> There is telephone banking. People can call the branch too. Given how it was worded, I suspected you were trying to call the branch.



Funny but almost every web site I visit has a banner asking that people NOT call.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Funny but almost every web site I visit has a banner asking that people NOT call.


So how were you trying to access your information?


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 15, 2020)

System overload.  Try again tomorrow.  

Don’t understand why a helpful thread needs to have political digs.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 15, 2020)

We received ours today, direct deposit. It was afternoon, I think, before we could access our account (online). US Bank. Not sure the problem, but eventually we got in.


----------



## Beach57 (Apr 15, 2020)

Not getting one either.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> So how were you trying to access your information?



On-line.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 16, 2020)

Update on my experience.  Nothing is “pending “ in my checking account as of this morning (filled out the “get my payment” info yesterday after getting thrown out of the site a couple of times).  Tried again for DD...still getting the same message about them not having enough info at this time.  That was followed by something I didn’t notice yesterday and don’t know if it was just added:  you have already accessed this site too many times.  Please wait 24 hours to try again.

So I will wait until tomorrow morning.  I also checked her “where’s my refund” and it still says received and being processed.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Just checked the IRS Get My Payment tool and it still cannot find my info today.  
I might be waiting for that paper check after all....


----------



## Brett (Apr 16, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Just checked the IRS Get My Payment tool and it still cannot find my info today.
> I might be waiting for that paper check after all....



nothing wrong with that -  and you get a celebrity signature !


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 16, 2020)

I managed to put my info in yesterday.  Today it said it was being processed and that it will go into my bank account XXXX.  My son's said 
"Payment Status Not Available cannot determine eligibility for payment at this time."  He files returns every year but no taxes payable for both 2018 and 2019 returns.  I think he will be getting a paper check.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 16, 2020)

Nothing in bank yet.  They added this note on the check status page:  *Note:* If you are an SSA or RRB Form 1099 recipient or SSI or VA benefit recipient, your information is not yet available in this application.   Guess will have to wait since my direct deposit is on SS not taxes.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 16, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> Nothing in bank yet.  They added this note on the check status page:  *Note:* If you are an SSA or RRB Form 1099 recipient or SSI or VA benefit recipient, your information is not yet available in this application.   Guess will have to wait since my direct deposit is on SS not taxes.


There was supposed to be a way you could go in and add your bank information in order to get direct deposit.  But if you can't even get into your account that's not going to happen.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 16, 2020)

When the Stimulus Check in Your Bank Account lsn't What You Expected.









						When the Stimulus Check in Your Bank Account Isn’t What You Expected
					

Americans are checking their bank accounts for the stimulus payments and some are surprised at how much or how little they got.




					www.wsj.com
				



.

Not sure if this is behind a paywall.


Richard


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> There was supposed to be a way you could go in and add your bank information in order to get direct deposit.  But if you can't even get into your account that's not going to happen.


That's what I thought but then they say if you have soc sec direct deposit they will use that info. Just have to wait.   I got on my banking account it's working.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 16, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> That's what I thought but then they say if you have soc sec direct deposit they will use that info. Just have to wait.   I got on my banking account it's working.


Dh and I both have SS direct deposit.  But our dd doesn't.  She provided her bank info for 2019, but those taxes haven't been filed yet.  She did not provide it for 2018.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2020)

Received it yesterday, electronics deposit to our account.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 16, 2020)

Our $2400 check does not even cover one month of our pre-Medicare medical premium.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 16, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Our $2400 check does not even cover one month of our pre-Medicare medical premium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait a moment here....you paid > $28,800 per year in health insurance premiums?


----------



## WVBaker (Apr 16, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Wait a moment here....you paid > $28,800 per year in health insurance premiums?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Wait a moment here....you paid > $28,800 per year in health insurance premiums?


I would think baring a catastrophic event or pre-existing conditions, going the self insure route would be a better option?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Our $2400 check does not even cover one month of our pre-Medicare medical premium.



Then you could donate it to the TUG Foundation and take a charitable deduction.



dioxide45 said:


> I would think, baring a catastrophic event or pre-existing conditions, going the self insure route would be a better option?



Great minds think alike.

.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mine is already spent will pay for almost 4 months of chemo pills ($650. for 14 pills per month).


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 16, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I managed to put my info in yesterday.  Today it said it was being processed and that it will go into my bank account XXXX.  My son's said
> "Payment Status Not Available cannot determine eligibility for payment at this time."  He files returns every year but no taxes payable for both 2018 and 2019 returns.  I think he will be getting a paper check.



My son only got a confirmation of submission. No other info.


----------



## Firepath (Apr 16, 2020)

Ours was direct deposited yesterday.


----------



## Sea Six (Apr 16, 2020)

We got our direct deposit on 4/15


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 17, 2020)

Each of my son's received theirs also.  Ours says "need more information".  When I clicked on it, it needs bank information or they will mail check to address on file.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 17, 2020)

mark201235 said:


> The amount decreases for individuals who earn an adjusted gross income of more than $75,000 and couples who earn more than $150,000 a year, by $5 for every $100 in income above those marks. This means the payment is less the higher their earnings are, with it being reduced to zero for individuals who make $99,000 or more and couples who make $198,000 or more.
> 
> We are in PA and ours arrived in bank account this morning. Amount was to the penny in line with AGI figure from 2018 tax return. Nothing like receiving $$$ on 4/15, the very day we normally file and send them the balance we owe. I now have 3 extra months to deal with that !
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark.

Thanks again for the formula - it worked perfectly, right down to the cents portion of the deposit.

Richard


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 17, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Wait a moment here....you paid > $28,800 per year in health insurance premiums?



Correct. For the 2 of us - $3000 per month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Correct. For the 2 of us - $3000 per month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have concierge coverage? Just asking because I still almost faint whenever I pay our over $1200/month premium. We don't have elaborate coverage. I think our is on par what would be a Silver plan. My husband likes a lot of attention and I looked into adding a concierge plan for him, but those were too much for us.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2020)

presley said:


> Do you have concierge coverage? Just asking because I still almost faint whenever I pay our over $1200/month premium. We don't have elaborate coverage. I think our is on par what would be a Silver plan. My husband likes a lot of attention and I looked into adding a concierge plan for him, but those were too much for us.


If you are 62-64, the amount is around $1500 per month per person, without concierge.  I am a baby, still in my 50s and I am already paying $980 per month.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 17, 2020)

This sub page may have been there all along on the IRS website, but in case it may be a recent addition, check out:





__





						How to Use the Tools on IRS.gov to Get Your Economic Impact Payment | Internal Revenue Service
					

Chart for individuals describing how to use the tools on IRS.gov to get your Economic Impact Payment.




					www.irs.gov
				




as it breaks down what tool/app (non filer vs Get my payment) you should use...

This page suggests those of us who electronically filed our '18 and '19 returns AND who are eligible for the stimulus payments are quite likely to have to wait for the paper copy...


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 17, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> Update on my experience.  Nothing is “pending “ in my checking account as of this morning (filled out the “get my payment” info yesterday after getting thrown out of the site a couple of times).  Tried again for DD...still getting the same message about them not having enough info at this time.  That was followed by something I didn’t notice yesterday and don’t know if it was just added:  you have already accessed this site too many times.  Please wait 24 hours to try again.
> 
> So I will wait until tomorrow morning.  I also checked her “where’s my refund” and it still says received and being processed.



I heard on the news last night that the system is updated overnight, so checking multiple times a day won't garnet any new info. Check it once a day. I'm still being told they don't have enough info to know whether we are eligible.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 17, 2020)

Glitches are holding up stimulus checks

Several million people who filed their taxes via H&R Block, TurboTax and other services were unable to get their payments because the IRS did not have their direct deposit information on file. (according to the Treasury, companies and experts)

The reason is that tax preparation companies received these people’s tax refunds first, deducted their fees and then distributed the remaining refunds to the customers.

Source:

Washington Post


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> Glitches are holding up stimulus checks
> 
> Several million people who filed their taxes via H&R Block, TurboTax and other services were unable to get their payments because the IRS did not have their direct deposit information on file. (according to the Treasury, companies and experts)
> 
> ...


We use an independent accountant.  He doesn't do the electronic filing for us until we pay him.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> Glitches are holding up stimulus checks
> 
> Several million people who filed their taxes via H&R Block, TurboTax and other services were unable to get their payments because the IRS did not have their direct deposit information on file. (according to the Treasury, companies and experts)
> 
> ...


We use TurboTax but don't go through them for payment or refunds from IRS.  We pay TurboTax for their software fees when we file.  For everything else we handle directly with IRS.  Our issue is that we did not have refunds for the past 2 years and hence IRS did not have our bank info.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 17, 2020)

Someone probably already posted this. You can add your bank info at this IRS portal.





__





						Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service
					

Use Get My Payment to get information about your payment status and payment type.




					www.irs.gov


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 17, 2020)

Miss Marty said:


> Glitches are holding up stimulus checks
> 
> Several million people who filed their taxes via H&R Block, TurboTax and other services were unable to get their payments because the IRS did not have their direct deposit information on file. (according to the Treasury, companies and experts)
> 
> ...


I mentioned this as a possible issue earlier on in this thread. Those "get your refund today" kind of schemes are probably holding up people's checks, or perhaps even getting them directed to the wrong place.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 17, 2020)

DavidnRobin said:


> Correct. For the 2 of us - $3000 per month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Holy s#&!&  - I mean, words fail me at this cost...*



clifffaith said:


> I heard on the news last night that the system is updated overnight, so checking multiple times a day won't garnet any new info. Check it once a day. I'm still being told they don't have enough info to know whether we are eligible.



One thing that has NOT been made absolutely clear OR I have missed it. 
Since my name was on line 1 (primary filer) I had been checking my name and info on the app.  The first couple of days, I did NOT think to check the wife's name. 
Tried that today (in addition to mine).  Still no joy.....


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 17, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Someone probably already posted this. You can add your bank info at this IRS portal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..If the portal can find you though....


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Someone probably already posted this. You can add your bank info at this IRS portal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the app, my son's info cannot be established with regards to payment and he files every year using Turbo Tax.  I managed to add my bank info through the app and also use Turbo Tax.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> *Holy s#&!&  - I mean, words fail me at this cost...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been checking both dh's and my information.  Can't find either of us.  According to the chart you posted earlier we will be in that group that has a check mailed to us.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 18, 2020)

Our 2018 Joint Tax return was used by IRS to calculate our Stimulus Check direct deposit amount. We received a reduced amount.

We just filed our 2019 Joint tax return yesterday (4/17).  Had the 2019 joint tax return been used to calculate the Stimulus Payment, we would have received the full amount (i.e. $2400).

Does anyone know if we will be able to request IRS to deposit the difference of the reduced amount and the full amount?

Thanks for any insight.


Richard


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Our 2018 Joint Tax return was used by IRS to calculate our Stimulus Check direct deposit amount. We received a reduced amount.
> 
> We just filed our 2019 Joint tax return yesterday (4/17).  Had the 2019 joint tax return been used to calculate the Stimulus Payment, we would have received the full amount (i.e. $2400).
> 
> ...


With as messed up as the system is at this point I say good luck to you in trying to get a deposit for the full amount.  Of course, I could be wrong and maybe it will be done automatically, but personally I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Our 2018 Joint Tax return was used by IRS to calculate our Stimulus Check direct deposit amount. We received a reduced amount.
> 
> We just filed our 2019 Joint tax return yesterday (4/17).  Had the 2019 joint tax return been used to calculate the Stimulus Payment, we would have received the full amount (i.e. $2400).
> 
> ...


The actual amount you get will be based on your 2020 income. It is actually a 2020 refundable tax credit. They were just giving it out ahead of time based on 2018/2019 numbers. That means that some people could have some or all of it taken away come tax filing time in 2021 and some people may get a the stimulus that otherwise didn't. It all depends on what your 2020 AGI is.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The actual amount you get will be based on your 2020 income. It is actually a 2020 refundable tax credit. They were just giving it out ahead of time based on 2018/2019 numbers. That means that some people could have some or all of it taken away come tax filing time in 2021 and some people may get a the stimulus that otherwise didn't. It all depends on what your 2020 AGI is.


Okay I'll bite.  How does the IRS know what your 2020 income will be?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The actual amount you get will be based on your 2020 income. It is actually a 2020 refundable tax credit. They were just giving it out ahead of time based on 2018/2019 numbers. That means that some people could have some or all of it taken away come tax filing time in 2021 and some people may get a the stimulus that otherwise didn't. It all depends on what your 2020 AGI is.


Where did you read this?  I am very sure that I read that it is not a tax credit.  Once given it will not be taken back.  However there was one article that said that for those who did not qualify based on 2018 and 2019 returns, they have a chance to get it as a tax credit while they file their 2020 if they qualify under 2020 AGI.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Where did you read this?  I am very sure that I read that it is not a tax credit.  Once given it will not be taken back.  However there was one article that said that for those who did not qualify based on 2018 and 2019 returns, they have a chance to get it as a tax credit while they file their 2020 if they qualify under 2020 AGI.


It is indeed a tax credit on your 2020 AGI. Tax credits don't need to be repaid. However, it would seem that if you get the check now but actually don't qualify for it based on 2020 AGI (you are actually lucky because your income went up), then you may have to pay some of it back.








						Stimulus Checks Won't Reduce Future Tax Refunds - FactCheck.org
					

Social media posts falsely claim that federal payments from the COVID-19 stimulus package could reduce taxpayers' future refunds. The Internal Revenue Service says the payment "will not reduce your refund or increase the amount you owe when you file your 2020 tax return next year."




					www.factcheck.org
				




Though based on these articles, it doesn't seem like they would come back for the money if you make too much to qualify based on 2020 AGI.








						You won't have to pay back your stimulus check, even if you get too much
					

Your stimulus check is nontaxable government aid that you will not have to pay back. It's not exactly a tax refund, and it's definitely not a loan.




					www.businessinsider.com
				











						Do I have to pay back my $1,200 stimulus check? Don’t fall for these 5 myths about the stimulus payments
					

‘You’re going to get the refund you qualify for, and this check.’




					www.marketwatch.com
				




It definitely is possible that if you didn't qualify based on 2018/2019 but do based on 2020 AGI, then you can get it as part of a refund in 2021. Also, if you have a child in 2020, they would qualify for the extra $500 that you would get when filing 2020 tax return in 2021.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 19, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> It is indeed a tax credit on your 2020 AGI. Tax credits don't need to be repaid. However, it would seem that if you get the check now but actually don't qualify for it based on 2020 AGI (you are actually lucky because your income went up), then you may have to pay some of it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To summarize, if you make too much in 2020, they will not claw back what was already issued to you based on 2018/2019 returns.  However if you didn't get this stimulus money based on 2018/2019 returns, but you qualify under 2020 AGI, they will pay you the amount as a tax refund/credit based on 2020 AGI.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 19, 2020)

In Sacramento,California my daughter and her husband and their daughter's check was in their account on Saturday.  Just the opposite on their unemployment.  Son n law's money was in the account but the EDD card to access it hasn't come so right now that money doesn't help much.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 20, 2020)

After a weekend update, no change for those of us who have PAID on our annual tax return. 
We still cannot add or provide EFT info to speed up our stimulus payment. 
The wait for paper checks continues...


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 20, 2020)

Still waiting . This is all we see:
*Payment Status*
You are eligible for the payment. Once we have your payment date, we will update this page.
We will deposit your payment to the bank account below.
Bank Account Number: ************XXXX
Updates to your payment are made no more than once a day. We will mail you a letter with additional information on this payment.
If you need additional help or do not receive your payment, please visit our Frequently Asked Questions page


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> Still waiting . This is all we see:
> *Payment Status*
> You are eligible for the payment. Once we have your payment date, we will update this page.
> We will deposit your payment to the bank account below.
> ...


Better that than what we see:


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 20, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Better that than what we see:
> 
> View attachment 19456


We got the payment status message and my son had the Payment status not available.  Maybe they ran out of money like the PPP.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 20, 2020)

All I am getting is "Payment Status Not Available".  Think they are trying to get the direct deposit info from Soc Sec.    Anyone else here with same or hear anything more.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> All I am getting is "Payment Status Not Available".  Think they are trying to get the direct deposit info from Soc Sec.    Anyone else here with same or hear anything more.


I'm getting the same status as you.  I know nothing.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 20, 2020)

We received the correct amount deposited to our checking account one week ago.


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 21, 2020)

No reference to a letter or any date as to when the check will be deposited. 
Would like to know if their(IRS) is sending a check in the mail.
Someone to talk to even via chat/phone from the IRS to answer questions would be great.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> No reference to a letter or any date as to when the check will be deposited.
> Would like to know if their(IRS) is sending a check in the mail.
> Someone to talk to even via chat/phone from the IRS to answer questions would be great.


Read somewhere that the IRS either hasn't provided a phone number or isn't taking any calls.

What status are you getting when you check their website?

This chart was posted earlier and has some great information.  Tells me that dh, dd and I are among those who will be mailed a check.

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/how-to-use-the-tools-on-irsgov-to-get-your-economic-impact-payment


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Read somewhere that the IRS either hasn't provided a phone number or isn't taking any calls.



Just for kicks, I tried calling them yesterday and can confirm their call centers are NOT taking calls.


----------



## John Cummings (Apr 21, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> No reference to a letter or any date as to when the check will be deposited.
> Would like to know if their(IRS) is sending a check in the mail.
> Someone to talk to even via chat/phone from the IRS to answer questions would be great.


We didn't receive any notice. It just appeared in our account as a $2400 deposit from the IRS.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 21, 2020)

Big article in the LA Times today -- if you file jointly with a non-US citizen, no stimulus check for you, NEXT! Apparently this was the case with stimulus checks back in 2008, too. One American spouse with a SSN, American born children, second spouse a legal tax paying immigrant -- no money at all. Don't know why they just wouldn't send the American spouse and kids their share, omitting the immigrant partner.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 21, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Big article in the LA Times today -- if you file jointly with a non-US citizen, no stimulus check for you, NEXT! Apparently this was the case with stimulus checks back in 2008, too. One American spouse with a SSN, American born children, second spouse a legal tax paying immigrant -- no money at all. Don't know why they just wouldn't send the American spouse and kids their share, omitting the immigrant partner.


I don't understand "legal tax paying immigrant".  All legal immigrants who pay taxes are treated the same as American citizens and they have social security numbers.  For illegal immigrants, they can request a "tax id".  Everyone with Social Security numbers are eligible for the stimulus money.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I don't understand "legal tax paying immigrant".  All legal immigrants who pay taxes are treated the same as American citizens and they have social security numbers.  For illegal immigrants, they can request a "tax id".  Everyone with Social Security numbers are eligible for the stimulus money.


Here's an article.  Sounds like the immigrant spouses in these cases don't have Social Security numbers.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/t...spouses-are-immigrants/ar-BB12WWwR?srcref=rss


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 21, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Our 2018 Joint Tax return was used by IRS to calculate our Stimulus Check direct deposit amount. We received a reduced amount.
> 
> We just filed our 2019 Joint tax return yesterday (4/17).  Had the 2019 joint tax return been used to calculate the Stimulus Payment, we would have received the full amount (i.e. $2400).
> 
> ...


MULTIZ, we are at the same boat. Our reduction is substantial and I would like to use our 2019 filing for full credit as well. Let’s keep looking if there is such possibility. Keep us posted.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 21, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Here's an article.  Sounds like the immigrant spouses in these cases don't have Social Security numbers.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/these-us-citizens-wont-get-coronavirus-stimulus-checks-—-because-their-spouses-are-immigrants/ar-BB12WWwR?srcref=rss


Thank you.  I wonder if it is a choice to file taxes without the non-legal immigrant spouse.  We are a mess.  But I shan't comment more on this.  Sad for sure.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> MULTIZ, we are at the same boat. Our reduction is substantial and I would like to use our 2019 filing for full credit as well. Let’s keep looking if there is such possibility. Keep us posted.


Will do.  My interpretation of some posts after mine is that when one files their 2020 tax return next year, the 2019 gross income can be used to request a refund.  Don't know if this is accurate but sounds plausible.

Richard


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 21, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Thank you. I wonder if it is a choice to file taxes without the non-legal immigrant spouse. We are a mess. But I shan't comment more on this. Sad for sure.



If they have an ITIN then no Earned Income Credit either.

Need to file Married Filing Separate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 21, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Will do. My interpretation of some posts after mine is that when one files their 2020 tax return next year, the 2019 gross income can be used to request a refund. Don't know if this is accurate but sounds plausible.
> 
> Richard



There will be a 2020 stimulus credit when you file, underpayment will be reconciled.  Overpayments will not have to be paid back.

The payments now are an advance of the 2020 credit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> There will be a 2020 stimulus credit when you file, underpayment will be reconciled.  Overpayments will not have to be paid back.
> 
> The payments now are an advance of the 2020 credit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.

Richard


----------



## tompalm (Apr 21, 2020)

I read that if you had your tax refund deposited into a bank account, your stimulus money was sent last week. I always have to pay and never got a refund, but getting social security with direct deposit. People in the same camp with me or having social security DD are supposed to get the money this week.  After that, they will start working on paper checks.  But the article I read said they would be mailed out on May and June.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 21, 2020)

Okay then, sounds like some of us are in the next 'promised' group -- no tax refunds but have social security direct deposit. I saw an article that predicted 04/20. But that date has passed.

Ring the bell if you are in my 'peer group' -- and have received stimulus deposit.


----------



## linpat (Apr 21, 2020)

What if I didn’t get a tax refund, but had to pay in to the IRS? I read about people getting checks who got refunds but not those who paid in. The payment was made through TurboTax from my checking account.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 21, 2020)

linpat said:


> What if I didn’t get a tax refund, but had to pay in to the IRS? I read about people getting checks who got refunds but not those who paid in. The payment was made through TurboTax from my checking account.


We paid the IRS so they do not have direct deposit information for us.  We do qualify for a reduced stimulus amount.  According to the chart I posted the link for we will receive a check, not a direct deposit.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 22, 2020)

linpat said:


> What if I didn’t get a tax refund, but had to pay in to the IRS? I read about people getting checks who got refunds but not those who paid in. The payment was made through TurboTax from my checking account.


I don’t think so. I read that it was only for people that got refunds with a direct deposit set up. You would have received it already if your set up worked.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 24, 2020)

@Luanne - I was just able to enter my DD info.  If you have not yet been able to do so, please give it a try!

Just in case someone else wonders by these parts - we have filed electronically for the past several years but owed taxes.  Therefore the IRS did NOT have our bank info on file.  Today I was finally able to provide my info via the IRS website!  Yippie!  Now we shall see when the payment gets here.

@linpat - copying you with this as you asked about this earlier.  Good luck!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @Luanne - I was just able to enter my DD info.  If you have not yet been able to do so, please give it a try!
> 
> Just in case someone else wonders by these parts - we have filed electronically for the past several years but owed taxes.  Therefore the IRS did NOT have our bank info on file.  Today I was finally able to provide my info via the IRS website!  Yippie!  Now we shall see when the payment gets here.


I told dd to check. She was able to get in.  I just went in and dh and my information are there as well.  Thanks for the heads up!

I found that once I entered dh's info, when I went to enter mine it already showed I was eligible and showed the account number the money would go to.

Dd is having issues as she didn't pay, or get a refund for 2018.  The system won't accept 0's.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 24, 2020)

Wanted to share in case anyone else hasn't been able to verify their status at the IRS Get My Payment site.  

I had been trying almost daily the last few weeks only to get "Payment Status Not Available cannot determine eligibility for payment at this time".  Today I finally got the message that I was eligible so I completed the form and entered my bank account information.  After completing, I then entered my wife's information and also got a message that she was eligible.  However, I didn't need to complete anything because it already had the bank information that I had entered for me (filed jointly).


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I told dd to check. She was able to get in and enter her dd info.  I just went in and dh and my information are there as well.  Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Did you enter info for both yourself and your wife?


After I entered mine, I checked using my wife's info.  I was NOT required to add her info and the response on the screen suggested it had picked up the DD info I provided under my SSN and applied it to her.
Which makes sense given we filed jointly.

Same experience that RX8 noted above.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> After I entered mine, I checked using my wife's info.  I was NOT required to add her info and the response on the screen suggested it had picked up the DD info I provided under my SSN and applied it to her.
> Which makes sense given we filed jointly.


I went back and revised my post after I checked on my ss#.  As you said, I didn't have to enter anything for me.

Dh is having issues.  Since she didn't get a refund or owe for 2018 and can't enter 0's in any of those fields, she is not able to complete the update.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 24, 2020)

My friend posted on FB the following Forbes article.  Not sure if it has been mentioned here already.

Gives dates of when to expect check by mail according to your income.








						Here’s Exactly When You’ll Get Your Stimulus Check
					

Wait, it's coming then?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 24, 2020)

My son is still getting Payment Status Not Available.


----------



## bluehende (Apr 24, 2020)

Like others I finally got in today and got info.  Our bank info was already there.  It may have been our online filer.  Like I said before I filed late and got a popup to add our bank info to send to the IRS.


----------



## Panina (Apr 24, 2020)

Finally, they knew who my other half and I were.  I was able to enter DD.  There must be a method to their loading info, zip code?, state?, age?, etc.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 24, 2020)

I just went in and got we are eligible but they need the direct deposit info.  Why are they not getting it from the soc sec??  So I filled out the info for direct deposit and clicked submit.  This is what I got:  This info does not match our records, try again.  So I try again and they locked me out for 24 hrs.  Anyone else getting info from soc sec??                        I just tried it again but this time using my SS.  It did not block me and I got the same response after I put in the bank info:  "does not match our records".


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 24, 2020)

I was all excited that I could enter our info. They wanted 2019 since we've already filed, but we made $50K more that year for some reason so I assume we'll get less than if using 2018. Got all the way through and it rejected our info as not matching their records and having tried too many times, and won't let us try again today. I think that must mean they don't yet know we've filed for 2019, so tomorrow I'll try with 2018. The "too many times" could be referencing two tries with the date we use as a birthday, and the third try, which let us proceed, with the erroneous birth certificate birthday.

ETA: thought to try the second SSN. No comment about trying too many times, and it allowed me to try both 2018 and 2019 but it didn't like either, saying my numbers didn't match their records. I'm wondering if this is because we didn't really get a refund -- both years the overpayment was applied to the next year's taxes owed.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 24, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I was all excited that I could enter our info. They wanted 2019 since we've already filed, but we made $50K more that year for some reason so I assume we'll get less than if using 2018. Got all the way through and it rejected our info as not matching their records and having tried too many times, and won't let us try again today. I think that must mean they don't yet know we've filed for 2019, so tomorrow I'll try with 2018. The "too many times" could be referencing two tries with the date we use as a birthday, and the third try, which let us proceed, with the erroneous birth certificate birthday.
> 
> ETA: thought to try the second SSN. No comment about trying too many times, and it allowed me to try both 2018 and 2019 but it didn't like either, saying my numbers didn't match their records. I'm wondering if this is because we didn't really get a refund -- both years the overpayment was applied to the next year's taxes owed.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 24, 2020)

We did the same thing applied our refund to next year taxes.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 24, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> We did the same thing applied our refund to next year taxes.



"Glad" to see we have the same circumstances regarding not being able to complete the "send me my money process". I guess it will work itself out eventually.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 25, 2020)

Problems tracking your stimulus check and setting
up direct deposit? 10 reasons why.










						Trouble tracking your stimulus check via Get My Payment? 6 problems and how to solve them
					

These common issues with the IRS' stimulus check tracking app can be corrected, or at least understood. We'll share what you need to know.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 26, 2020)

IRS mails first wave of $I,200 coronavirus stimulus
checks: Find out your payment schedule.










						Stimulus check: Qualifications, fine print, income limit, how the first payment may impact the next relief package
					

If negotiators in Congress can agree on a new stimulus package this year, this is what a second round of payments could look like, using March's CARES Act as a guide.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## emeryjre (Apr 26, 2020)

checked for status of stimulus payment this morning.  Shows payment pending to correct bank account.  No DD deposit info needed.  I have been checking every morning since site went live.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 26, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> IRS mails first wave of $I,200 coronavirus stimulus
> checks: Find out your payment schedule.
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to read it and hit some links - to see what the payment schedule for checks was - I must be missing it.  I was just curious and wanted to compare to the Forbes website I posted to see if they matched/were the same.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 26, 2020)

Here’s my update.  We had already received our federal income tax refund weeks ago, but did not do direct deposit.  After a few tries and a few days, I was finally able to input our DD info and got the message we are eligible and our account number *** would be credited and they would update my page when they can provide the date of DD.  That finally showed up this morning with the message it would be DD on April 30.

I was also taking care of daughters.  I filed her federal tax return on line a few days before the stimulus site went live and had requested her tax refund to be direct deposited.  I didn’t get the message for her until Friday that she Would be eligible for a stimulus check and they would update her page when they had a date for deposit to her checking account number ****.  Her page was also updated this morning with a deposit date of April 29.  So for us, about 15 days from when the site went live until day of deposit.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 26, 2020)

As noted previously, it was finally this week where I was able to enter my bank info for direct deposit (that was on Friday, April 23rd).
Looking at the article from earlier about when I could have expected a _*mailed*_ stimulus check, it would have been into June before I could have expected a check so anything prior to that will be an improvement.
As of this morning (April 25th), the IRS site still shows it has our DD info, but has NOT yet updated with a an estimated date of payment.
_*I'm keeping track of this just to see how much quicker a DD stimulus payment will hit our account as compared to the paper check. Of course, YEMV.*_

Thanks to @AnnaS for providing a link to a Forbes article with that schedule of mailed payments:
_(from the Forbes article):_
All dates represent the “week ending” (for example, the week ending April 24) and the IRS could change this schedule at any time.

Less than $10,000: April 24
$10,001 - $20,000: May 1
$20,001 - $30,000: May 8
$30,001 - $40,000: May 15
$40,001 - $50,000: May 22
$50,001 - $60,000: May 29
$60,001 - $70,000: June 5
$70,001 - $80,000: June 12
$80,001 - $90,000: June 19
$90,001 - $100,000: June 26
$100,001 - $110,000: July 3
$110,001 - $120,000: July 10
$120,001 - $130,000: July 17
$130,001- $140,000: July 24
$140,001 - $150,000: July 31
$150,001 - $160,000: August 7
$160,001 - $170,000: August 14
$170,001 - $180,000: August 21
$180,001 - $190,000: August 28
$190,001 - $198,000: September 4
Remaining checks: September 11
Again, DD is supposed to speed you the receipt of your payment.  We shall see if that hold for paper checks.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 26, 2020)

I hear a second stimulus check might be in the works !!!


----------



## nerodog (Apr 26, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I hear a second stimulus check might be in the works !!!


Oh and received mine April 15th and this week received  a letter from the President.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm one of those who filed and paid taxes for 2018, so no DD information on file with IRS. I was expecting the next wave of payments to be those who have direct deposit for social security. Instead, the printed checks are going out. 

Anyone know more on people in my subset?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm one of those who filed and paid taxes for 2018, so no DD information on file with IRS. I was expecting the next wave of payments to be those who have direct deposit for social security. Instead, the printed checks are going out.
> 
> Anyone know more on people in my subset?


I'm in your subset.  I was able to get in and enter our bank information.  Supposedly we will be getting direct deposit.


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 26, 2020)

*We had to go online and Add in our information to check the stimulus check, we  qualify, but were still waiting. *
i don't understand why the IRS didn't put out a phone that you can call? to check on your status by putting in your SS# and verify your last 4 digits of bank account,  to find out when it will be deposited into your account??.
Or if it was going to be mail to you instead??.
Because on the website still I'm still seeing the same thing since April 13.
I don't get it.
My husband is a senior and receives SS
A Veteran (but no income for service)
Still works part time


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> *We had to go online and Add in our information to check the stimulus check, we  qualify, but were still waiting. *
> *i don't understand why the IRS didn't put out a phone that you can call? *to check on your status by putting in your SS# and verify your last 4 digits of bank account,  to find out when it will be deposited into your account??.
> Or if it was going to be mail to you instead??.
> Because on the website still I'm still seeing the same thing since April 13.
> ...


My guess is that they didn't put a phone number because they didn't want to have to answer the numerous calls they would get.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Luanne said:


> My guess is that they didn't put a phone number because they didn't want to have to answer the numerous calls they would get.


...and their call centers are currently closed.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> ...and their call centers are currently closed.


I think they want all employees they currently have (and I read where they are calling some back) processing tax returns and stimulus checks.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Oh and received mine April 15th and this week received  a letter from the President.



Same with us. Got the money via direct deposit on 4/15. Received form letter 4/25 telling us they were sending us money. Okay...

Dave


----------



## Legally_Blonde9 (Apr 26, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm one of those who filed and paid taxes for 2018, so no DD information on file with IRS. I was expecting the next wave of payments to be those who have direct deposit for social security. Instead, the printed checks are going out.
> 
> Anyone know more on people in my subset?




@b2bailey:I’m in your sunset and like you, still waiting. Last week I was finally able to get on the IRS website to provide my DD info. Meanwhile I will keep you posted while we wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

So maybe someone can tell me this answer:  My sister receives only Social Security, via direct deposit to her bank account.  She does not file income taxes, and hasn't for years. As I read it, she's eligible for a stimulus payment, right?  How can we find out when/if/how she'll get money?  She'd like to know.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> So maybe someone can tell me this answer:  My sister receives only Social Security, via direct deposit to her bank account.  She does not file income taxes, and hasn't for years. As I read it, she's eligible for a stimulus payment, right?  How can we find out when/if/how she'll get money?  She'd like to know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Dave, if you look at the information for Non-filers, that should give you the info you need for your sister.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Dave, if you look at the information for Non-filers, that should give you the info you need for your sister.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments




Thanks, but that's where I see this:

------------------------------------------

Do not use this application if you receive the benefits below. If you receive these benefits, we already have your information and you will receive $1,200.


Social Security retirement...
------------------------------------------

My sis gets SS only, so would be one of the above. I guess that means Yes, she will receive some money. ($1200?)  And I guess that also means How is by her direct deposit method in use by the SSA people?  So the remaining question is When?

I saw a linked article upthread that had dates on it based on income levels, but I think that was only for IRS filers.  People on Social Security seem to be in a different category. 

 Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, but that's where I see this:
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


After I posted I wondered if she was in one of those categories.  I'm going to go see if I can find a post, on another message board I frequent, from someone who is in the same boat. I don't remember what her outcome was.

Found one of her posts from the beginning of April.  "I got an email from social Security Works The IRS said they won't send 1200 dollar checks to those on disability and social security or veterans. They said you have to file an income tax form. Well of course Democrats are mad. I just filled a 1040 income tax return online. If 65 and up its free. I just used the 1099 I got for 2019. Thats all I needed."  Then a couple of days later she posted that rule had been changed and it turned out she didn't need to file a return after all.  So this really wasn't much help.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

Luanne said:


> After I posted I wondered if she was in one of those categories.  I'm going to go see if I can find a post, on another message board I frequent, from someone who is in the same boat. I don't remember what her outcome was.
> 
> Found one of her posts from the beginning of April.  "I got an email from social Security Works The IRS said they won't send 1200 dollar checks to those on disability and social security or veterans. They said you have to file an income tax form. Well of course Democrats are mad. I just filled a 1040 income tax return online. If 65 and up its free. I just used the 1099 I got for 2019. Thats all I needed."  Then a couple of days later she posted that rule had been changed and it turned out she didn't need to file a return after all.  So this really wasn't much help.



Ok, so that, and all the other posts I've seen, say to me that SSA recipients will receive a stimulus payment at some point.  Just don't know When.  My sister, ever the realist, is being calm about it: "It's free money, so I can't be anxious if I don't get it."  I wish I had her calm nature. She's staying with us right now, and she frequently helps me lower my expectations of the Government.  

Bonus comment:  Today, I did help her set up online access to her bank account.  I asked her if she had checked her account to see if a deposit had been made, and she said she hasn't checked since the other day.  I said she should check today, and she said, "The bank isn't open today."  We talked.  Turns out she has been calling the bank to ask a teller what her balance is whenever she wanted to know.  I helped her set up her computer to get online at the bank so she could check everything whenever she wants to.  She just shook her head in wonder at everything she could see.  She had no idea she could do that.  Bless her heart.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, so that, and all the other posts I've seen, say to me that SSA recipients will receive a stimulus payment at some point.  Just don't know When.  My sister, ever the realist, is being calm about it: "It's free money, so I can't be anxious if I don't get it."  I wish I had her calm nature. She's staying with us right now, and she frequently helps me lower my expectations of the Government.
> 
> Dave


Our dd is eligible for a stimulus check.  She filed in 2018, but didn't have to pay, or get a refund, so no bank info on file for her.  We haven't filed for 2019 yet.  After weeks of getting "couldn't find you" on the IRS site, she finally was able to get in. But she encountered a problem when the website wouldn't accept a $0 value.  So she's taking the attitude of your sister. She'll get the money, it will be a check, and she'll get it when she gets it.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> So maybe someone can tell me this answer:  My sister receives only Social Security, via direct deposit to her bank account.  She does not file income taxes, and hasn't for years. As I read it, she's eligible for a stimulus payment, right?  How can we find out when/if/how she'll get money?  She'd like to know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


I have a couple of friends in that boat as well.
Yes, for certain she is eligible.age

My understanding is -- if we have social security with direct deposit then no further action is required. Originally I saw a published date of 4/20. But that date has come and gone.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 26, 2020)

I think my son should get a paper check since he is still getting Payment Status Not Available.  He files tax returns every year although he does not need to pay taxes for 2018 and 2019.  I told him to look out for a hardcopy check.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, so that, and all the other posts I've seen, say to me that SSA recipients will receive a stimulus payment at some point.  Just don't know When.  My sister, ever the realist, is being calm about it: "It's free money, so I can't be anxious if I don't get it."  I wish I had her calm nature. She's staying with us right now, and she frequently helps me lower my expectations of the Government.
> 
> Bonus comment:  Today, I did help her set up online access to her bank account.  I asked her if she had checked her account to see if a deposit had been made, and she said she hasn't checked since the other day.  I said she should check today, and she said, "The bank isn't open today."  We talked.  Turns out she has been calling the bank to ask a teller what her balance is whenever she wanted to know.  I helped her set up her computer to get online at the bank so she could check everything whenever she wants to.  She just shook her head in wonder at everything she could see.  She had no idea she could do that.  Bless her heart.
> 
> Dave



Mom doesn't know her balance (other than by good record keeping in her checkbook register) until her next statement arrives. SIGH. This would be such an easy way for her to start using the computer, but no...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> Mom doesn't know her balance (other than by good record keeping in her checkbook register) until her next statement arrives. SIGH. This would be such an easy way for her to start using the computer, but no...



Exactly.  It's been a challenge for me.  I'm SO totally connected, (worked 47 years in IT - my whole career), and my sister isn't.  I watch her using her Chromebook (a gift from me), and it's painful watching the deliberate clicking and typing she does - hammering the keyboard to make sure the keystroke registers.  I've shown her that an easy touch also works, but she goes right back to what she knows best.  She's smart about a lot of things, but I think she finds the computer a bit intimidating.  I pick my battles with her over this sort of thing, and am very pleased she let me show her how to set up online banking today.  She's a particularly stubborn, independent woman.  Classic Taurus...  LOL!

Dave


----------



## nerodog (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> So maybe someone can tell me this answer:  My sister receives only Social Security, via direct deposit to her bank account.  She does not file income taxes, and hasn't for years. As I read it, she's eligible for a stimulus payment, right?  How can we find out when/if/how she'll get money?  She'd like to know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


I have heard that Social  security  recipients will receive when they get their May  entitlement.  I hope  this is true.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 26, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> She's a particularly stubborn, independent woman.  Classic Taurus...  LOL!
> 
> Dave


So is my sister, lol.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 26, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I have heard that Social  security  recipients will receive when they get their May  entitlement.  I hope  this is true.



You mean, as part of their regular SSA payment, or on the same day?  "May entitlement" is paid in June, right? Or are you saying the May payment date?

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 26, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I have heard that Social  security  recipients will receive when they get their May  entitlement.  I hope  this is true.



I'd been hoping I'd see something extra this past Wednesday since I get SS the last Wednesday of each month, but no. Will see if anything comes with Cliff's SS this Friday, but I still suspect with us eligible for a refund, but applying it to the following  year, will mean we'll be at the bottom of the list. Like many have said up thread, it's free money, unexpected money, so it will come when it comes, but do want to keep track of how it all works out so eventually we get "our dibs" too and thank goodness we don't need it to eat or pay rent.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 27, 2020)

Received our auto-deposit some time last week.

Spent $78.00 of the $2400 buying Thai "take-out" from our favorite restaurant (they have Sushi!)

Would like to spend about $800.00 on some new skis and bindings that were on sale, but the store with the sale in February is closed.

I will save the money for next year's sales -- largely defeating the purpose of the "stimulus."


----------



## amycurl (Apr 27, 2020)

We kept getting that "status not available" error message, too....and then someone in another online group I'm in pointed out that if you used all caps, you'd get in. And it worked! Where's the emoticon for bashing your head into the keyboard? *sigh*


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2020)

amycurl said:


> We kept getting that "status not available" error message, too....and then someone in another online group I'm in pointed out that if you used all caps, you'd get in. And it worked! Where's the emoticon for bashing your head into the keyboard? *sigh*


That seems odd.  We were getting the status not available and then finally was able to get in.  We didn't use all caps when we got in.


----------



## Wyominguy (Apr 27, 2020)

I just checked and the site says my stimulus will be deposited into my account on April 30.

Neil


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 27, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Received our auto-deposit some time last week.
> Spent $78.00 of the $2400 buying Thai "take-out" from our favorite restaurant (they have Sushi!)
> Would like to spend about $800.00 on some new skis and bindings that were on sale...



Don't go hog wild.
One rule of thumb for "bonus" money: 1/3 to savings, 1/3 to debts (if any) & 1/3 to buy toys.
That said, we'll dine out at local restaurants much more than usual, when they reopen.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 27, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Thanks to @AnnaS for providing a link to a Forbes article with that schedule of mailed payments:
> _(from the Forbes article):_
> All dates represent the “week ending” (for example, the week ending April 24) and the IRS could change this schedule at any time.
> 
> ...




You are welcome.  I am curious down the road how accurate these dates are


----------



## emeryjre (Apr 27, 2020)

DaveNW, go to IRS.Gov website,  use the block "get my payment" and follow those pages to fill out your sister's information.  The IRS started payments to your sister's group in the last several days


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 27, 2020)

Went online to fill out the "Get My Payment" direct deposit info about two weeks ago, and got "no payment date available" for a while and now it says we're going to get it the 30th.  

As for what we do with it, depends on how much it is.  Our income has us on the declining side, plus not sure whether our 17 YO daughter gets us anything (I don't think so).  Definitely using some of it for future vacation savings, plus spending more at local takeout places and donating some to charity.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 27, 2020)

An update on the app is reported on by MSN:



			IRS says it has upgraded the coronavirus stimulus payment app
		


...from the article:





> ...Those who add their direct deposit information will be able to get their payments more quickly, Rettig noted...


----------



## RX8 (Apr 27, 2020)

Having trouble with the IRS site? Try all caps — yes, really
					

Are you getting 'Payment Status Not Available' when tracking down your coronavirus stimulus check? Try entering your address in all caps.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Having trouble with the IRS site? Try all caps — yes, really
> 
> 
> Are you getting 'Payment Status Not Available' when tracking down your coronavirus stimulus check? Try entering your address in all caps.
> ...


I read this.  But, when I finally got in it was without using all caps.  I just think my info hadn't been loaded yet.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> DaveNW, go to IRS.Gov website,  use the block "get my payment" and follow those pages to fill out your sister's information.  The IRS started payments to your sister's group in the last several days


Dave said earlier that his sister falls into the category that can't use this tool.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> An update on the app is reported on by MSN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see any changes, or upgrades, the last time I went in, which was today.  I was finally able to enter our bank info and now we get the status that we are eligible and shows which account the payment will go to.  So, still waiting.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2020)

For the record, we've tried all caps for my sister's info, and it still gets the "Information Not Available" error.

Has ANYBODY who gets Social Security ONLY and does NOT file income taxes received their payment?

Dave


----------



## emeryjre (Apr 27, 2020)

They can use the tool to see when the payment is scheduled.  In his sisters category she can not alter the Direct Deposit nfo, but by putting in four pieces of information, you can see if the payment is scheduled to be paid out.  So he can use the "get my payment" section.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 27, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> They can use the tool to see when the payment is scheduled.  In his sisters category she can not alter the Direct Deposit nfo, but by putting in four pieces of information, you can see if the payment is scheduled to be paid out.  So he can use the "get my payment" section.


He can use it, but sounds like his sister is still not being found.


----------



## emeryjre (Apr 27, 2020)

DaveNW.  I do know people in your sisters category and they started receiving payment today.  Others are scheduled for the next couple of days, so that category is moving.  Remember the IRS.Gov info is only updated once a day.  So check tomorrow.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 27, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> For the record, we've tried all caps for my sister's info, and it still gets the "Information Not Available" error.
> 
> Has ANYBODY who gets Social Security ONLY and does NOT file income taxes received their payment?
> 
> Dave


@DaveNW - I am just spitballing here but in light of the couple of articles I read about the changes / improvements to the IRS tool (app), I wonder if the situation you describe was somehow overlooked (meaning not properly accounted for in the logic) in the initial design of the tool (app)....  Similar to those of us who filed electronically for the past two years but paid the IRS a tax due, our info was not able to be added until (at least) one app fix was rolled out.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 27, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> DaveNW.  I do know people in your sisters category and they started receiving payment today.  Others are scheduled for the next couple of days, so that category is moving.  Remember the IRS.Gov info is only updated once a day.  So check tomorrow.




And I wonder if the IRS has some idea of each taxpayers AGI so that they can 'release' X number of cases in a period so their info can be added/fixed/modified.  
Remember paper checks are going to be mailed to those with the lowest AGI's first then work up (in AGI) until all eligible have been mailed a check.  Might the accounts eligible to have DD info added be a similar pattern of 'release'?


----------



## Legally_Blonde9 (Apr 27, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> For the record, we've tried all caps for my sister's info, and it still gets the "Information Not Available" error.
> 
> Has ANYBODY who gets Social Security ONLY and does NOT file income taxes received their payment?
> 
> Dave



Dave, to answer your question, my parents do not have to file taxes and are still waiting. I just put in their info again today on the IRS website and it said they will receive it by DD on Wednesday. So they are  happy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> DaveNW.  I do know people in your sisters category and they started receiving payment today.  Others are scheduled for the next couple of days, so that category is moving.  Remember the IRS.Gov info is only updated once a day.  So check tomorrow.



Ok, thanks!  If the payments have started for this category, then Sis should be getting something soon.  She's among the lowest-amount recipients for SSA benefits, so I'd expect her to be among the first to get the Stimulus money.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2020)

My son is still getting the payment info not available or whatever that is called.  Mine now says I will be getting paid on Apr 30th.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 28, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Don't go hog wild.
> One rule of thumb for "bonus" money: 1/3 to savings, 1/3 to debts (if any) & 1/3 to buy toys."""
> That said, we'll dine out at local restaurants much more than usual, when they reopen.


You, obviously, do not understand the difference between "stimulus money" (spend it as soon as possible on whatever) and "bonus money" (whatever that is supposed to mean).

"Stimulus money" is entirely intended to go "hog wild" and spend it all Now!


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 28, 2020)

Update:
If you want to find out when your check will be deposited but you street address in all CAPS. Now if finally know when I will get my  check.
This system is set up in  COBL. Also my sister was putting in  XXX-XX-XXXX for her SS number , when she finally put it in this way XXXXXXXXX. It worked.
 I re-did mine the same way and it worked. Below is what I found out about the system. Hope it helps.


Government systems across the country have been plagued with issues as they are bombarded by users during the pandemic. Some states announced that they were desperately in need of programmers versed in COBOL. This early programming language is in demand not only due to the number of essential systems running on it, but also because many of those who know it are of retirement age. The IRS’s systems also run on the antiquated programming language.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> Update:
> If you want to find out when your check will be deposited but you street address in all CAPS. I did this and now if finally know when I will get my  check.
> This system is set up in  COBLS( i believe that's how you spell it).
> Good luck!!


My address is in proper case so I don't think it matters.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 28, 2020)

If you're still waiting on your $1,200 stimulus check, here are key dates for the next set of payments.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/04/27/more-1200-stimulus-checks-are-way-here-are-key-dates-next-set-payments/
		


If this is behind a paywall, you can sign in for free with your Amazon ID and Password.


Richard


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 28, 2020)

The most significant take away from the article Richard posted above is this:



> ...— In an update posted Sunday, the IRS said that if you have successfully entered your bank information “any day until noon on Tuesday, your payment date will be available beginning the following Saturday.” If you miss the Tuesday deadline, you have to wait another week to get a payment date. Or, if your payment has already been processed, you’ll get a check that could take up to 14 days to receive....


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 28, 2020)

CO skier said:


> You, obviously, do not understand the difference between "stimulus money" (spend it as soon as possible on whatever) and "bonus money" (whatever that is supposed to mean).
> 
> "Stimulus money" is entirely intended to go "hog wild" and spend it all Now!


Sorry to single you out... But this is an example of an unnecessary counter post.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

Entered our bank information last week.  Still getting the "You are eligible for payment" with no date.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 28, 2020)

So today I tried all caps. Using my SSN, for the first time I got a messages saying "you are eligible". Then I entered my 2019 info and it told me perhaps my return isn't in the system. Same issue using 2018 information. But happy to see the "eligible" note. Now it's time to bug my accountant regarding when she actually forwarded our return because my note says we returned it 3/25 and it's been way too long under normal circumstances for the state to cough up a refund check.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

After the latest glitch was fixed dd was finally able to get in and add her information.  She got the response that she will get a check mailed beginning May.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> My son is still getting the payment info not available or whatever that is called.  Mine now says I will be getting paid on Apr 30th.



Me too, supposedly Apr 30. I have no use for the stimulus check, I am retired and make ($0) the same amount of money I made before the pandemic. I have less expenses too since I am not travelling.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Me too, supposedly Apr 30. I have no use for the stimulus check, I am retired and make ($0) the same amount of money I made before the pandemic. I have less expenses too since I am not travelling.


We are in the same position.  But we've been donating so a lot of the money is going in that direction.  Also we're not getting the full amount.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 28, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> We did the same thing applied our refund to next year taxes.



I haven't checked to see if you finally got signed up, but finally we have made progress. Bugged our accountant about our state refund ("did our taxes indeed get filed, and are they backed up?" -- answer yes & yes), and then mentioned couldn't get stimulus input to go through. The trick was to answer yes to "did you get a refund" but to enter zero for the amount since it was carried forward to next year's taxes. And 2019 information didn't work for us, 2018 info did the trick (and is low enough we get the full $1200 unless they'll look at 2019 before handing out money willy nilly).


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 28, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Me too, supposedly Apr 30. I have no use for the stimulus check, I am retired and make ($0) the same amount of money I made before the pandemic. I have less expenses too since I am not travelling.


You can either make it charity begins at home by buying stuff for yourself or spend it to help local businesses or charities.  For us, we have spent half of the money buying hydroponic systems to grow our own food.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 28, 2020)

We'll buy an oximeter to go in our new "next time" box. And a box of masks, along with a box of gloves and some paper towels. Already have a six pack of TP, a tub of wipes, brand new thermometer, and a bottle of hand sanitizer in the Pandemic Box. Then we can give extra money to a pet rescue which collects (mostly) dogs from the forest and desert scrub areas after they are "set free" by idiots. They then keep the pets for life -- no adoptions. And I'll fund my HSA, take the money right back out because last year's bills will wipe it out, and get up to date on prepaid 2020 taxes.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> You can either make it charity begins at home by buying stuff for yourself or spend it to help local businesses or charities.  For us, we have spent half of the money buying hydroponic systems to grow our own food.


We've been doing take out several times a week, gift certificates to local businesses, outright donations.  Dh always has a vegetable garden, it's just too early in the year for him to start it.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 28, 2020)

CO skier said:


> You, obviously, do not understand the difference between "stimulus money" (spend it as soon as possible on whatever) and "bonus money" (whatever that is supposed to mean). "Stimulus money" is entirely intended to go "hog wild" and spend it all Now!



Well, you're not entirely out of bounds, either.
From one POV, the $$ was intended to be spent entirely.
So. I would only say: _Hey, whatever floats your boat, dude.
._


----------



## CO skier (Apr 29, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Sorry to single you out... But this is an example of an unnecessary counter post.


Sure, taxpayers can use the stimulus any way they want, but using it to "pay down debt" or for "savings" in any form, does nothing to "aid a struggling national economy."









						COVID-19 Stimulus Checks: Your Questions Answered
					

While many are eager to know more about the stimulus check, it’s important to know about the COVID-19 stimulus package it’s part of and the reason the government is coordinating this effort in the first place.




					www.rockethq.com
				




*What Is A Stimulus Package?*
A stimulus package is a variety of economic measures created by the government to aid a struggling national economy. True to its name, its purpose is to stimulate the economy by increasing government spending, thus preventing, slowing or reversing a recession or depression.

The 2020 economic stimulus package is a response to the impact COVID-19 has had on the national and global economy. It goes by a few different names, including the economic relief package, the coronavirus stimulus bill and the economic stabilization package, but its official name is the Coronavirus Aid, Relief and Economic Security (CARES) Act.

At nearly $2 trillion, the CARES Act is the largest rescue package in our country’s modern history.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Well, if there was anything correct about Tuesday being an important date (see earlier article posted by Richard), I don't see any change in our status today - which _should_ have changed with last night's cycle.  As is, I was able to enter DD info late last week and if the cited article was to be taken at face value I _should_ have seen an estimated deposit date on IRS.GOV today.  That was NOT the case. 

Still, I have to think that given the direction of paying (stimulating) those with lower AGI's first, the same logic (pay those with lower AGI's first) may also be used when a batch of tax payers enters their DD info and becomes 'eligible' for DD instead of a paper check. 

Looks like another week of waiting for this payment but still much further ahead than the projected paper check date in June...


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 29, 2020)

@CO skier - with respect to this point: 



CO skier said:


> Sure, taxpayers can use the stimulus any way they want, *but using it to "pay down debt" or for "savings" in any form, does nothing to "aid a struggling national economy."*



I respectfully disagree.  While paying down debt returns money from the person borrowing it to the entity who issued the funds, it does then allow that money to be put to use elsewhere (by another person or business).  Doesn't that help the economy? 

Even if all you do is save the money, that money is deposited with a financial institution - who in turn can lend that money and keep the economy moving.

These acts help a struggling economy don't you think?  About the only action one could take with this money to not help the economy would be to take the check, cash it, and stick the money in a Mason jar in one's backyard.  I do get the idea our economy increasingly benefits the more money 'turns over' (i.e. passes from person to person to business to ......, etc) but it is pretty hard to put money in people's pocket and not have that money in some way boost the economy.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Well, if there was anything correct about Tuesday being an important date (see earlier article posted by Richard), I don't see any change in our status today - which _should_ have changed with last night's cycle.  As is, I was able to enter DD info late last week and if the cited article was to be taken at face value I _should_ have seen an estimated deposit date on IRS.GOV today.  That was NOT the case.
> 
> Still, I have to think that given the direction of paying (stimulating) those with lower AGI's first, the same logic (pay those with lower AGI's first) may also be used when a batch of tax payers enters their DD info and becomes 'eligible' for DD instead of a paper check.
> 
> Looks like another week of waiting for this payment but still much further ahead than the projected paper check date in June...


Same for us.  No change in status, and I entered our info the same day you said you had been able to enter yours.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 29, 2020)

Our disabled adult son got his check yesterday, it was processed and mailed on 24th according to the IRS web site. He had 2018 and 2019 filed with paper check refunds.

Much needed since he works minimum wage 20hrs/week in a coach assisted position, been laid off since March 17th.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brett (Apr 29, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @CO skier - with respect to this point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, paying down debt and/or increasing savings will help the economy


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 29, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I haven't checked to see if you finally got signed up, but finally we have made progress. Bugged our accountant about our state refund ("did our taxes indeed get filed, and are they backed up?" -- answer yes & yes), and then mentioned couldn't get stimulus input to go through. The trick was to answer yes to "did you get a refund" but to enter zero for the amount since it was carried forward to next year's taxes. And 2019 information didn't work for us, 2018 info did the trick (and is low enough we get the full $1200 unless they'll look at 2019 before handing out money willy nilly).


I tried this and it didn't work for me.  Still getting same message plus now it's try back in 24 hrs that was only second try.  It does say we are eligible.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 29, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> I tried this and it didn't work for me.  Still getting same message plus now it's try back in 24 hrs that was only second try.  It does say we are eligible.



You can switch to the other SSN for two more tries -- all caps on address, 2018 data, answer yes/0 to refund question. I should know my bank acct info by heart after all my tries, but had to read it off the bottom of my checks every time!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 29, 2020)

My mother just received her stimulus payment.  Her only income is Social Security, and is not required to file taxes.

The website never had any status for her payment, but it showed up in her bank account today.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 29, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> You can switch to the other SSN for two more tries -- all caps on address, 2018 data, answer yes/0 to refund question. I should know my bank acct info by heart after all my tries, but had to read it off the bottom of my checks every time!


I tried this also with my SS and this did not work.  Now I got the same response plus another 24 hrs.  This is crazy!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 29, 2020)

Stimulus check 2020: Second round, schedule, eligibility and status I Tom's Guide.










						Stimulus check 2020: Second round, schedule, eligibility and status
					

Everything you need to know about IRS stimulus check payments




					www.tomsguide.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 29, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> My mother just received her stimulus payment.  Her only income is Social Security, and is not required to file taxes.
> 
> The website never had any status for her payment, but it showed up in her bank account today.


Yes!
I believe this is the first report of this type -- no tax return; social security direct deposit info on record.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 30, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @CO skier I respectfully disagree.  While paying down debt returns money from the person borrowing it to the entity who issued the funds, it does then allow that money to be put to use elsewhere (by another person or business).  Doesn't that help the economy?


No, because the "borrowing" stimulated the economy.  Repayment of the debt is the reverse.  Simply put, cannot have it both ways.


----------



## Brett (Apr 30, 2020)

CO skier said:


> No, because the "borrowing" stimulated the economy.  Repayment of the debt is the reverse.  Simply put, cannot have it both ways.



I think you are confusing 'government borrowing"  and consumer borrowing


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 30, 2020)

Showed up today in our account.
 Very much needed since my husband's hour have been cut.


----------



## nomoretslt (Apr 30, 2020)

Ours was deposited into our account this morning.  As a refresher, we had already received our income tax refund but we do not do direct deposit.  It took a couple days for me to get onto the site (system was overloaded), I inputted my bank info, got the message we were eligible, last week my notice said they would be depositing my stimulus on 4/30.  

Funny that I couldn’t input my daughters into until about a week after ours (I just submitted her tax return a couple days before stimulus website went live) and hers was deposited yesterday.

We might put ours towards a new or preowned Honda CRV.  We need a vehicle that will bring us into our mid seventies and has more safety features (especially those warning sounds and lights for side view mirrors when changing lanes).


----------



## JanT (Apr 30, 2020)

We were finally able to input our information on Sunday but haven't had any update - just that they will deposit the funds electronically to our account.  However, today I checked to see if there was an update and got an "Access Denied - You aren't authorized to access this site" message.  Obviously some sort of issue with the website.

*UPDATE:  *Apparently it's just my computer that can't access the site. I tried on my phone and it gave me the "You're Eligible, we'll let you know when you're going to get your check" message. Strange!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Yes!
> I believe this is the first report of this type -- no tax return; social security direct deposit info on record.



My sister still hasn't received her payment, but this ^^^ is good news.  Hopefully hers will turn up soon.

Dave


----------



## RX8 (Apr 30, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Well, if there was anything correct about Tuesday being an important date (see earlier article posted by Richard), I don't see any change in our status today - which _should_ have changed with last night's cycle.  As is, I was able to enter DD info late last week and if the cited article was to be taken at face value I _should_ have seen an estimated deposit date on IRS.GOV today.  That was NOT the case.
> 
> Still, I have to think that given the direction of paying (stimulating) those with lower AGI's first, the same logic (pay those with lower AGI's first) may also be used when a batch of tax payers enters their DD info and becomes 'eligible' for DD instead of a paper check.
> 
> Looks like another week of waiting for this payment but still much further ahead than the projected paper check date in June...



Same here. Was finally able to enter direct deposit info early last week. Still showing eligible and states they will update the page when a date is available.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 30, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Sure, taxpayers can use the stimulus any way they want, but using it to "pay down debt" or for "savings" in any form, does nothing to "aid a struggling national economy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respectfully disagree.

I see no issue with one putting their personal interests ahead of the national economy’s interests. If their family situation benefits by paying off bills instead of immediately putting it back into the economy by eating out 4 days a week then that is their choice to make.

If the money is being used to pay off bills thus lowering debt eventually that may benefit the economy anyway. The reduced debt may lead to more spending due to an increase in disposal income.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 30, 2020)

The money was deposited into my bank account today.  My son's entry on the site is still showing "Payment Status Not Available".  He has filed his 2019 taxes a couple of months ago already.  Sigh.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 30, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Same here. Was finally able to enter direct deposit info early last week. Still showing eligible and states they will update the page when a date is available.


Same for us.


----------



## Legally_Blonde9 (Apr 30, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Yes!
> I believe this is the first report of this type -- no tax return; social security direct deposit info on record.



My parents are in the same group; no tax return filed and 
Social Security DD. They received their checks today by direct deposit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wyominguy (Apr 30, 2020)

As a follow up to my message a couple of days ago stating that my $ was scheduled to be deposited on April 30 I can report that it was accurate and the money was deposited this am.

Neil


----------



## Karen G (Apr 30, 2020)

Ours was deposited today, too.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2020)

For those who get SS only and don't file tax returns:  Did you receive your Stimulus payment on the same day you got your regular SS deposit?

Dave


----------



## mentalbreak (Apr 30, 2020)

I’m trying to figure out the phase-out calculation. If AGI is right at 198k for family with 5 eligible kids will you get $0 or $2500?  I’ve seen both in online calculators.

And if you qualify on 2018 AGI, receive a check, then file 2019 and would not have qualified, do you have to pay it back?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 30, 2020)

mentalbreak said:


> I’m trying to figure out the phase-out calculation. If AGI is right at 198k for family with 5 eligible kids will you get $0 or $2500?  I’ve seen both in online calculators.
> 
> And if you qualify on 2018 AGI, receive a check, then file 2019 and would not have qualified, do you have to pay it back?


I think with 198K, you get 0 regardless of how many kids you have as your dependents.

Once you receive a check they won't take it back.  Hence if you qualify under 2018 but not 2019 and you have not filed 2019 returns, just hold off until you get the money.


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 30, 2020)

It's probably different in the USA than it is here in Canada, but what is the stimulus cheque (yes, I spelled that word the Canadian way)?  Is it for people who are laid off their jobs because businesses are closed and or slowed down?  Is it for people who have to quarantine themselves and, hence, can't work?  Is it for people who have to take a leave of absence from their job to care for a COVID-19 victim?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> It's probably different in the USA than it is here in Canada, but what is the stimulus cheque (yes, I spelled that word the Canadian way)?  Is it for people who are laid off their jobs because businesses are closed and or slowed down?  Is it for people who have to quarantine themselves and, hence, can't work?  Is it for people who have to take a leave of absence from their job to care for a COVID-19 victim?


Money for EVERYBODY! Well, almost everybody. Criteria is strictly income based, doesn't matter if you have a job or lost a job, they just like giving away free money. You get free money, you get free money, you get free money.


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 30, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Criteria is strictly income based...



So does that mean the greater your income, the greater your stimulus cheque?  Or is it vice-versa where the lower your income, the greater your cheque?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> So does that mean the greater your income, the greater your stimulus cheque?  Or is it vice-versa where the lower your income, the greater your cheque?


Lower your income, the bigger the check. Though everyone below a certain amount pretty much gets the same amount. Also families get additional monies based on the number of children. People above an income threshold get $0.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2020)

LannyPC said:


> So does that mean the greater your income, the greater your stimulus cheque?  Or is it vice-versa where the lower your income, the greater your cheque?



There are dollar amounts based on reported income for income taxes paid.  If the reported income is over a certain limit, the amount starts to drop.  if the income is over a top amount, there is no stimulus payment.

Dave


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 1, 2020)

I did indeed get my direct deposit today just as foretold by the govt site.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> I did indeed get my direct deposit today just as foretold by the govt site.


Don't spend it all at once!


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Don't spend it all at once!



I don't need it (DW and I)! So, will stimulate the economy and buy something. No family member seems to be in dire straits, which is good.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2020)

deposited yesterday.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2020)

Dd got her stimulus check in the mail today. She is busily downloading the app for her bank so she can use the phone thing to deposit the check.

Dh and I are still getting the status that we are eligible and when the date is available the website will be updated.


----------



## VacationForever (May 1, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> I don't need it (DW and I)! So, will stimulate the economy and buy something. No family member seems to be in dire straits, which is good.


Should I send you my early Christmas wish list?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2020)

'Payment status not available:' Here's how to decode the IRS stimulus 
check tool 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/01/politics/stimulus-checks-get-my-payment-status-not-available/


Richard


----------



## Xan (May 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> It might be insightful to see if a pattern can be discerned....
> State and date received please.
> Also, what (generally speaking of course) are you doing with the money? Pay a bill? Invest it?



Got ours on April 30th. 

There is a IRS website that you can check when it’s expected. 

We added our bank account since we always have to pay each year, since hubby makes too much.(Not sure how we would of gotten the money otherwise.)

Going to start paying quarterly to avoid the big bill at tax time.
It’s only hubby’s job, since I don’t work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2020)

Xan said:


> We added our bank account since we always have to pay each year, since hubby makes too much.(Not sure how we would of gotten the money otherwise.)


Whether you pay or get a refund isn't a product of how much you make, it is how you have your withholding setup with your employer. Adjust the withholdings instead of making estimated payments. Unless of course some income is coming from non W2 earnings.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 2, 2020)

@Luanne - finally! A date of payment has appeared on our account!  Wednesday,  May 6th.

Now as to why this info updated on a Friday evening/ Saturday morning I cannot say as that is not consistent with what to expect per previous IRS guidelines but at least we now have a date of payment!


----------



## Panina (May 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @Luanne - finally! A date of payment has appeared on our account!  Wednesday,  May 6th.
> 
> Now as to why this info updated on a Friday evening/ Saturday morning I cannot say as that is not consistent with what to expect per previous IRS guidelines but at least we now have a date of payment!


My payment is scheduled May 6 too


----------



## Hophop4 (May 2, 2020)

I can put my bank info in but I keep getting  "info does not match our records".   This is on both SS.   We have SS direct deposit. Using 2018 Taxes, had refund saved for 2019 Taxes because we pay Estimated Taxes.  So what am I doing wrong??


----------



## RX8 (May 2, 2020)

The website has now been updated to say my check will be deposited on May 6th!

Timeline:

Beginning April15th got the error that it couldn't verify my info. Tried daily until April 24th when it finally recognized me and allowed me to enter my direct deposit info. It continued to state eligible but check back for a deposit date. Today, date of payment is updated to May 6th.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

My sister received her regular monthly Social Security direct deposit yesterday.  Everything was normal, as it is every month. No stimulus payment. The IRS website says info for Social Security recipients is not entered into their system.  She doesn't file taxes because her income is too low.  

So once again, How can I help her figure out when she will receive her stimulus payment?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @Luanne - finally! A date of payment has appeared on our account!  Wednesday,  May 6th.
> 
> Now as to why this info updated on a Friday evening/ Saturday morning I cannot say as that is not consistent with what to expect per previous IRS guidelines but at least we now have a date of payment!


May 6 for us as well!

I just went into our banking online and the payment is showing pending!!!!  It's about what I thought it would be (we're not getting the full amount).  I wonder if it will post prior to May 6 or just sit in pending status until then.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> I can put my bank info in but I keep getting  "info does not match our records".   This is on both SS.   We have SS direct deposit. Using 2018 Taxes, had refund saved for 2019 Taxes because we pay Estimated Taxes.  So what am I doing wrong??


Hi Hophop4,

Did you read the link in my post #366?  It gives some suggestions on why your address is not being recognized and what to try as an alternative.

Good Luck.

Best Regards.

Richard


Hophop4 said:


> I can put my bank info in but I keep getting  "info does not match our records".   This is on both SS.   We have SS direct deposit. Using 2018 Taxes, had refund saved for 2019 Taxes because we pay Estimated Taxes.  So what am I doing wrong??


----------



## bbodb1 (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> My sister received her regular monthly Social Security direct deposit yesterday.  Everything was normal, as it is every month. No stimulus payment. The IRS website says info for Social Security recipients is not entered into their system.  She doesn't file taxes because her income is too low.
> 
> So once again, How can I help her figure out when she will receive her stimulus payment?
> 
> Dave


@DaveNW - I may have missed it, but have you checked out this section of the IRS web page: https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here-tool-scenarios


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @DaveNW - I may have missed it, but have you checked out this section of the IRS web page: https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here-tool-scenarios



I've checked it, but it doesn't apply:  _"This new tool is designed for people eligible for the Economic Impact Payment who did not file a tax return for 2018 or 2019 and who don't receive Social Security retirement..."_  Everything I'm seeing says if she's currently receiving Social Security payments by direct deposit, there is nothing to enter - the government already has her banking information, and she'll get her payment.  

But that's the crux of the issue - if they already have the banking information (they do), and she doesn't need to file a tax return (she doesn't), and information on SS recipients isn't entered into the IRS program thing (apparently, it isn't), then where do we look to find out when she'll get her payment?  

The only thing I can even try to think of is that her social security number ends in 9.  So maybe she'll get her payment in the last wave? But even if that's true, I should be able to check someplace to see that written down, right?

Dave


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2020)

I went to the web page below and it said they didn’t have my banking info. I do get social security and have direct deposit, but it appears that is a different branch or wave of payments that will come later. So I put in my bank routing and account number that this site requested and the next day saw that I was eligible for a stimulus payment and they would advise when that will happen.  About a week later, I looked at the website again around April 30th and it said a payment will be made on May 6th. The website works.  Now, I hope the payment works. But looking good. 



			https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof-wmsp/notice;jsessionid=iq5uQXKcj_8d2Dv1bCCGq4nj.ee


----------



## Luanne (May 2, 2020)

tompalm said:


> I went to the web page below and it said they didn’t have my banking info. I do get social security and have direct deposit, but it appears that is a different branch or wave of payments that will come later. So I put in my bank routing and account number that this site requested and the next day saw that I was eligible for a stimulus payment and they would advise when that will happen.  About a week later, I looked at the website again around April 30th and it said a payment will be made on May 6th. The website works.  Now, I hope the payment works. But looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> https://sa.www4.irs.gov/irfof-wmsp/notice;jsessionid=iq5uQXKcj_8d2Dv1bCCGq4nj.ee


As I posted earlier today our info was updated to show a payment on May 6. But, when I went into my bank info online it's already showing there as a pending deposit.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 2, 2020)

I just found this online  if you put your info in on or before a Tuesday Noon it shows up on Saturday.  If you do it after Tuesday Noon it shows up Saturday a week later.  Here's the link: https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...7SM4Iimia4YwEETsPOP6WjB2EY-n-QPg3ozEIFKAh17Ac        Wonder how true this is.


----------



## clifffaith (May 2, 2020)

My message is I'm eligible (I know, I was finally able to put my info in several days ago), and once they have my payment date they'll update the page.


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2020)

Luanne said:


> As I posted earlier today our info was updated to show a payment on May 6. But, when I went into my bank info online it's already showing there as a pending deposit.



That’s good to know. I assume they provide a date that they are sure about and make the transaction sooner if possible.  I will check my account again before May 6.  So far, no joy or payment I should say. I am happy the system works.


----------



## nerodog (May 3, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I've checked it, but it doesn't apply:  _"This new tool is designed for people eligible for the Economic Impact Payment who did not file a tax return for 2018 or 2019 and who don't receive Social Security retirement..."_  Everything I'm seeing says if she's currently receiving Social Security payments by direct deposit, there is nothing to enter - the government already has her banking information, and she'll get her payment.
> 
> But that's the crux of the issue - if they already have the banking information (they do), and she doesn't need to file a tax return (she doesn't), and information on SS recipients isn't entered into the IRS program thing (apparently, it isn't), then where do we look to find out when she'll get her payment?
> 
> ...


Geez    frustrating!  It's so hard to even reach a  staff person for Social  Security  since no one is in the offices. Your mom is 
Definitely  entitled  to a payment.  I hope she receives  it. Perhaps via mail  ?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 3, 2020)

Just received my direct deposit on Friday. The amount was very low and I called our tax guy and he stated that we should have been entitled to more based on our AGI...so I'm a little bummed and hope this gets figured out...


----------



## bbodb1 (May 3, 2020)

Just to follow up on another situation I was curious about, when I provided my DD info I used a savings account instead of a checking account because I use the savings account as a throw away account (used to collect incoming funds, then immediately transfer the funds to another, more secure account).  Late last week, I did see an estimated date of deposit show up on the IRS website, but on my savings account, I do _*not*_ see a pending transaction at this time (consistent with what I would expect if the receiving account was a checking account).

Certainly, no big deal, but something to be aware of (that your financial institution may not show incoming pending transactions on a savings account...)


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just received my direct deposit on Friday. The amount was very low and I called our tax guy and he stated that we should have been entitled to more based on our AGI...so I'm a little bummed and hope this gets figured out...


Do you know what year's AGI it was based off of, 2018 or 2019?


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Geez    frustrating!  It's so hard to even reach a  staff person for Social  Security  since no one is in the offices. Your mom is
> Definitely  entitled  to a payment.  I hope she receives  it. Perhaps via mail  ?



Thanks.  It is definitely frustrating for my sister. She is only expecting the funds because the IRS is adamant that she is among those who will receive it.  She had checked all the right boxes long before this - name and address current, direct deposit in effect and working, whatever else. As I've mentioned before, we can see the If and How questions are answered rather specifically.  But there isn't anywhere I can find out the When question.  

Some said they expected it when they'd get their regular SS payment  - Sis got her SS deposit this month, but no stimulus money.  If it's going to be a paper check sent in the mail, that's okay too - but When?  If there was somewhere that definitively said, "Your SS number ends in 9, so you're last on the list, Your deposit will happen in July" or words to that effect, that'd be fine, too.  Sis just wants to know what to expect, as the "not knowing" is what's frustrating her. 

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you know what year's AGI it was based off of, 2018 or 2019?


I do not


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I do not


You should be able to calculate the AGI they based it off of with the following formula;

((1200 - Stimulus Amount Received) * 20) + 75,000


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Just to follow up on another situation I was curious about, when I provided my DD info I used a savings account instead of a checking account because I use the savings account as a throw away account (used to collect incoming funds, then immediately transfer the funds to another, more secure account).  Late last week, I did see an estimated date of deposit show up on the IRS website, but on my savings account, I do _*not*_ see a pending transaction at this time (consistent with what I would expect if the receiving account was a checking account).
> 
> Certainly, no big deal, but something to be aware of (that your financial institution may not show incoming pending transactions on a savings account...)


We used a checking account info and we did not see pending before the money showed up.  It just showed up on April 30th when the IRS website said it would.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 3, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> We used a checking account info and we did not see pending before the money showed up.  It just showed up on April 30th when the IRS website said it would.


Seeing it as a pending transaction is dependant on the bank or financial institution. Some will show pending ACH payments as pending others won't show them until they are available.


----------



## Luanne (May 5, 2020)

Our money was deposited today.  According to the IRS update it should have been tomorrow.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 5, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Our money was deposited today.  According to the IRS update it should have been tomorrow.


Deposits must be running from west to east......


----------



## b2bailey (May 5, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks.  It is definitely frustrating for my sister. She is only expecting the funds because the IRS is adamant that she is among those who will receive it.  She had checked all the right boxes long before this - name and address current, direct deposit in effect and working, whatever else. As I've mentioned before, we can see the If and How questions are answered rather specifically.  But there isn't anywhere I can find out the When question.
> 
> Some said they expected it when they'd get their regular SS payment  - Sis got her SS deposit this month, but no stimulus money.  If it's going to be a paper check sent in the mail, that's okay too - but When?  If there was somewhere that definitively said, "Your SS number ends in 9, so you're last on the list, Your deposit will happen in July" or words to that effect, that'd be fine, too.  Sis just wants to know what to expect, as the "not knowing" is what's frustrating her.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, I am in the same boat as your sis. and have not seen any $$. My best friends only receive ss  and have not filed taxes for years.. And they have received stimulus payment via direct deposit. I never saw anything that indicates it would come at same time as regular as deposit.


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Hi Dave, I am in the same boat as your sis. and have not seen any $$. My best friends only receive ss  and have not filed taxes for years.. And they have received stimulus payment via direct deposit. I never saw anything that indicates it would come at same time as regular as deposit.



Thanks.  She's decided to just wait and see, since it's all she can do, and at this point there doesn't seem to be any way to know more.  Her anticipation was fueled because we got our stimulus payment back on April 15th, but we file taxes every year, so fall into a different category of recipient.  Sis is thinking, "Well, I'm a nobody.  So, what do they care about me?"  Frustrating for her, certainly.

The thing about receiving it when she got her regular SS payment came from friends of hers, who really have no way of knowing anything.  My sister trusts her friends a lot, and tends to adopt their opinions as fact, something that makes me more than a little crazy sometimes. (Her friends come up with some pretty wild theories about all sorts of things, so I tend to ignore a lot of what they say, and I regularly have to talk logical sense into my sister. )  

That your friends have received their stimulus money is the strange part.  Can you ask them what their SSN numbers end with?  My sister's SSN ends in 9, which is why I was thinking she'd be among the last to get a payment, since somebody (might even have been here) said payments were being made by SSN order.

All in, we wait and see.  I'll be sure to share when and if it happens. 

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (May 6, 2020)

And, there it is!
Our stimulus payment hit our savings account today!


----------



## JanT (May 6, 2020)

Our stimulus check hit our account today.


----------



## b2bailey (May 6, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks.  She's decided to just wait and see, since it's all she can do, and at this point there doesn't seem to be any way to know more.  Her anticipation was fueled because we got our stimulus payment back on April 15th, but we file taxes every year, so fall into a different category of recipient.  Sis is thinking, "Well, I'm a nobody.  So, what do they care about me?"  Frustrating for her, certainly.
> 
> The thing about receiving it when she got her regular SS payment came from friends of hers, who really have no way of knowing anything.  My sister trusts her friends a lot, and tends to adopt their opinions as fact, something that makes me more than a little crazy sometimes. (Her friends come up with some pretty wild theories about all sorts of things, so I tend to ignore a lot of what they say, and I regularly have to talk logical sense into my sister. )
> 
> ...


Still waiting, and now a bit of wondering.
My social ends with "7" but would think it would be first digit sort order, if that is applicable .
First digit is 5.


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Still waiting, and now a bit of wondering.
> My social ends with "7" but would think it would be first digit sort order, if that is applicable .
> First digit is 5.



My sister's also starts with a 5.  So I guess we wait and see. 

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (May 6, 2020)

[Quote of deleted post removed]
This thread has been a community resource to those looking to navigate the distribution of stimulus funds.  Please do NOT get this thread locked.  Take your political observations elsewhere and please edit your post.


----------



## mjm1 (May 6, 2020)

We received ours in our account today.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Monykalyn (May 6, 2020)

We got ours today.


----------



## Panina (May 6, 2020)

Both of ours were supposed to be deposited into our account today.  Only one was.  Need to go check the mailbox as I saw a mail piece delivered from the IRS but assumed it was the letter, maybe it was a check.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 6, 2020)

Another point worthy if a reminder- the IRS website for checking on the status of your stimulus payment responds much faster these days.  If you have not checked the status of your payment, you can do so at https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## WinniWoman (May 6, 2020)

Our son got his last week after applying for it on line when they first rolled out the link on the website.


----------



## VacationForever (May 6, 2020)

Panina said:


> Both of ours were supposed to be deposited into our account today.  Only one was.  Need to go check the mailbox as I saw a mail piece delivered from the IRS but assumed it was the letter, maybe it was a check.


Do you both file separately?


----------



## Panina (May 6, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Do you both file separately?


Yes but we both had to update our bank info online. Both were done within a few minutes of each other and confirmed.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 6, 2020)

How to track your coronavirus stimulus checkstatus with Get My Payment app.










						Still no third stimulus check? Track your money now with this online tool
					

If you're still missing your third payment, use the IRS Get My Payment tool. It's easy to use and free for everyone.




					www.cnet.com
				





Richard


----------



## DancingWaters (May 6, 2020)

My 91 year old mom got hers in the mail—-HAPPY DANCE for her.


----------



## tompalm (May 6, 2020)

Got ours today that was a direct deposit into our account.


----------



## tompalm (May 7, 2020)

what to do if you didn’t get it. 









						Didn’t get your stimulus payment yet? Here’s what to do
					

It’s been weeks since people started getting coronavirus relief payments. You’ve checked and rechecked your eligibility, just to be sure.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## Hophop4 (May 9, 2020)

I figured out why I kept getting records don't match .... corrected it and now I'm getting "we qualify and when they have the date to deposit they will update and direct deposit to my account xxx".    I checked my son's account and he qualifies and they posted that they were scheduled to mail his check out on May 8th, yesterday.


----------



## clifffaith (May 9, 2020)

Finally! The note on my account today says money will be deposited on the 13th.


----------



## AnnaS (May 9, 2020)

DancingWaters said:


> My 91 year old mom got hers in the mail—-HAPPY DANCE for her.


Curious if it matched the date on the Forbes list.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> I figured out why I kept getting records don't match .... corrected it and now I'm getting "we qualify and when they have the date to deposit they will update and direct deposit to my account xxx".    I checked my son's account and he qualifies and they posted that they were scheduled to mail his check out on May 8th, yesterday.


Hi Hophop4.

So happy for you that you figured it out.

Best Regards.

Richard


----------



## amycurl (May 9, 2020)

Ours finally landed in our account earlier this week as well (maybe Tuesday or Wed.) We received the full amount; we have not filed our 2018 taxes yet (everything has been with our accountant for a month now.) We will probably end up using it to pay those taxes, LOL!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2020)

Waiting for a stimulus check? IRS gives Wednesday deadline to submit banking information.










						Stimulus checks: IRS sets Wednesday deadline for direct deposit info
					

Time is running out to get your stimulus check through direct deposit. Otherwise, you may have to wait weeks for a check in the mail.




					www.wusa9.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## b2bailey (May 9, 2020)

I've been patiently waiting, believing that I was in the group that would be identified as "no direct deposit info on file with IRS" BUT, bank info on file for social security deposit.

I didn't visit the website earlier regarding my payment because I didn't have the numbers handy from my tax return. Finally, decided to ask my CPA daughter to send me e -copy of my tax return. She did, but first she asked if I wanted her to check my status. Okay.

Imagine my surprise when she tells me: It says they will mail you a check on May 15.

So, it seems like the phases were:
(1) Filed 18 or 19 tax return and direct deposit on file with IRS.
(2) Did not file tax return for 18 or 19; direct deposit info on file with SS.

I know people in the above categories who have received direct deposit.

Seems I am in Group:
(3) Filed 2018 return, no bank info on file with IRS
 (no matter if there is direct deposit info on file with ss).
 Check will be mailed.

I'm thinking I could have entered bank info online if I had checked the site earlier, but it will not let me enter it now.

Oh well.

What is Group 4?


----------



## VacationForever (May 9, 2020)

My son's stimulus payment is still in a limbo.  He is still getting the same "Payment Status Not Available".


----------



## nerodog (May 10, 2020)

The IRS also said those who do not file tax returns and don’t receive those benefits need to register with its Non-Filer tool before they can receive a benefit.


*CORONAVIRUS RESOURCES: **Live map tracker** | **Businesses that are open **| **Homepage*


The IRS has been sending out new batches of stimulus benefits every week and it’s expected to continue through early September.


Hello...I saw this online and not sure if its helpful  for those still waiting


----------



## Hophop4 (May 11, 2020)

My son's check arrived in the mail today.  I'm still waiting for an update deposit date on ours.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 12, 2020)

In case you have not already done so, get your DD info entered today!









						Stimulus checks: Last day for direct deposit payment before the IRS mails your $1,400
					

If your stimulus check doesn't arrive by direct deposit by the end of today, the IRS says you'll get a paper check or EIP card -- even if there's been a direct deposit error.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## VacationForever (May 12, 2020)

Still "Payment Status Not Available" for my son.  He files his tax returns every year without fail because he has investment income but not enough to pay any income tax.  I don't see a number or email that he can call or write to.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 12, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Still "Payment Status Not Available" for my son.  He files his tax returns every year without fail because he has investment income but not enough to pay any income tax.  I don't see a number or email that he can call or write to.


Silly question(s) time: has your son double checked that he is entering all info exactly as he entered it with the IRS? 
For example, IRS uses USPS street abbreviations so Street should be entered as St, Drive as Dr.  
I know it should not matter but in a case where info is still not available, I would think something is not matching between what he enters and what the IRS has on file.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 12, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Another point worthy if a reminder- the IRS website for checking on the status of your stimulus payment responds much faster these days. If you have not checked the status of your payment, you can do so at https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments




Thanks for this link.  I had checked a month ago and they had nothing for me.  I paid taxes, actually owed, and send check so they didn't have my bank info.  I thought they would use my SS account, but guess they don't.  Well I filled out the tax, bank info just now so I will see what happens.


----------



## VacationForever (May 12, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Silly question(s) time: has your son double checked that he is entering all info exactly as he entered it with the IRS?
> For example, IRS uses USPS street abbreviations so Street should be entered as St, Drive as Dr.
> I know it should not matter but in a case where info is still not available, I would think something is not matching between what he enters and what the IRS has on file.


I know his SS, so I deliberately used wrong address or wrong SS and it threw it out... something like error, info not found.  So I know his data is correct in the system.


----------



## Passepartout (May 13, 2020)

FINALLY! It was deposited this morning.  We had not completed our 2019 return yet, and since there was no refund from 2018, there was no bank info. DW loaded her bank info to the IRS site and they put both our stimulus deposits there- notwithstanding SS has each of our bank account info for SS deposits. Go Figure!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> FINALLY! It was deposited this morning.  We had not completed our 2019 return yet, and since there was no refund from 2018, there was no bank info. DW loaded her bank info to the IRS site and they put both our stimulus deposits there- notwithstanding SS has each of our bank account info for SS deposits. Go Figure!


Hi Jim,
At least the money is there. Congrats!  Thanks for the update.

Best Regards.

Richard


----------



## geekette (May 13, 2020)

Today I got a check!  whooopie!


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 13, 2020)

I just found out yesterday that even with Social Security direct deposit they would still send checks.  Someone here posted the IRS site for Direct Deposit yesterday so I went to it and filled out the information.  I usually owe on April 15, so send a check.  I have received refunds directly into my account when I overpaid.

Anyway today was the last day to enter the direct deposit information.  At noon, probably EDT.


----------



## clifffaith (May 13, 2020)

Yay money! If they'd used our submitted 2019 return I don't think we would have received the full amount, but they used 2018 and we did. Now if the State of California would get our tax refund to us. Usually it comes within a couple weeks of filing,  but we are just shy of a two month wait now.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 16, 2020)

I just checked again and I got an update of deposit will go to bank on May 20th.   yippy finally!!!


----------



## VacationForever (May 16, 2020)

I think I know why my son's status is still nada/unknown.  He submitted his 2019 tax returns through Turbo Tax on April 1st.  The status for his 2019 returns is showing, accepted, pending approval.  So until they work on his 2019 returns, he is not going to have his stimulus money.


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I think I know why my son's status is still nada/unknown. He submitted his 2019 tax returns through Turbo Tax on April 1st. The status for his 2019 returns is showing, accepted, pending approval. So until they work on his 2019 returns, he is not going to have his stimulus money.



There is nothing for them to work on if he eFiled, its all automated.  If there is any income unreported he would get a computer audit generated letter from IRS.

I efiled a 2019 return on May 4th with a direct deposit refund and it was paid to the bank account on May 12th.

This couple already received stimulus payment based on their 2018 return I eFiled last year, same thing, refund by DD.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> I think I know why my son's status is still nada/unknown.  He submitted his 2019 tax returns through Turbo Tax on April 1st.  The status for his 2019 returns is showing, accepted, pending approval.  So until they work on his 2019 returns, he is not going to have his stimulus money.


Did he file for 2018?


----------



## VacationForever (May 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Did he file for 2018?


Yes he filed for 2018 as well.  I have been using Turbo Tax for the 3 years and a couple of days after I submitted, I got another email that says "TurboTax Update: Federal Return Accepted - Payment and Voucher Required".  He checked his email it said something like "TurboTax Update: Federal Return Accepted - Approval Pending".

I guess he should have delayed submission of his 2019 returns.


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2020)

VacationForever said:


> Yes he filed for 2018 as well.  I have been using Turbo Tax for the 3 years and a couple of days after I submitted, I got another email that says "TurboTax Update: Federal Return Accepted - Payment and Voucher Required".  He checked his email it said something like "TurboTax Update: Federal Return Accepted - Approval Pending".
> 
> I guess he should have delayed submission of his 2019 returns.


I guess it's that pending thing that has caught him up.  We still haven't filed 2019 so they used both ours (dh and mine) and dd's 2018.


----------



## dtfirn1 (May 19, 2020)

I receive SS deposited directly into my account yet they mailed me the check


----------



## Hophop4 (May 20, 2020)

I received my direct deposit to my bank this morning just like they said!!


----------



## bbodb1 (May 20, 2020)

Hophop4 said:


> I received my direct deposit to my bank this morning just like they said!!


_*Stimulate away, @Hophop4 !*_


----------



## pedro47 (May 20, 2020)

My uncle rec'd their direct deposit check today. VA Beach ,VA


----------



## DaveNV (May 28, 2020)

Way back, a few months and several pages ago in this thread, I was asking how I could help my sister learn when she'd get her stimulus payment.  She is on Social Security only, does not file taxes, and has direct deposit.  She is among those who fall through the cracks in the IRS tracking system, and there was no way to know when, or even if, she'd receive a payment.  I kept reading in this thread how people in my sister's situation were getting their money, either by direct deposit, or maybe a paper check. I saw in another thread that some people are receiving their payment via a debit card, or some such.  My sister's kids and friends kept depressing her, by calling to brag that they'd gotten their payment.  Sis had nothing.  I tried to keep her spirits up, and helped her understand all she could do was just wait and see.  She has been vigilant, checking her bank account and the mailbox every day. But nope, just nothing. She was getting to be so sad.

Then today, without any warning of any kind, the money was magically in her bank account. Ta Daa!!  Finally!!! 

Thanks for putting up with my repetitive asking these last few months.  All I can say is it was worth it:  You should see the size of the happy grin on my sister's face today.   

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (May 28, 2020)

Last week I checked the IRS website again and it said a check was being mailed 5/22.

Today we received a debit card - both my husband and my name is on it.  It says enclosed is your Economic Impact Payment Card.  It is being sent on behalf of the U.S Department of the Treasure in place of a paper check.  

Will have to read it, etc. I don't trust anyone or anything   but I am sure this must be it/legit.  Would have preferred check but happy I got one.


----------



## Luanne (May 28, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> Last week I checked the IRS website again and it said a check was being mailed 5/22.
> 
> Today we received a debit card - both my husband and my name is on it.  It says enclosed is your Economic Impact Payment Card.  It is being sent on behalf of the U.S Department of the Treasure in place of a paper check.
> 
> Will have to read it, etc. I don't trust anyone or anything   but I am sure this must be it/legit.  Would have preferred check but happy I got one.


I just saw something about this online today.  The cards are legit.


----------



## Talent312 (May 28, 2020)

*Instructions From the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau**:*
You will first need to activate your card... the primary cardholder must activate the card.
If you are the primary cardholder:

Go to EIPCard.com  or call 1-800-240-8100 (TTY: 1-800-241-9100)
Provide your name, address, and social security number to validate your identity
Create a 4-digit PIN so you can get cash at the ATM.
Check the balance to know how much you received
Once you activate your card, you can start using your card immediately...

*How do I use my card to get cash without paying a fee?*
There are several ways to get cash from your card without paying a fee.

Use one of the In-Network AllPoint brand ATMs to withdraw cash. Use the ATM locator at EIPCard.com or Money Network® Mobile App to locate one near you. Limits may apply.
Get cash-back at participating merchants, like grocery and convenience stores. If the merchant allows cash-back during a purchase, select “Debit” on the keypad, enter your 4-digit PIN, select “Yes” to get cash-back...
Request a Money Network Check and cash it at select participating check cashing locations. Go to EIPCard.com to find the nearest participating check cashing locations...
*How do I transfer money from my card to a personal account without paying a fee?*
You will need to log into your account at EIPCard.com to initiate a transfer.
... You will need to provide your routing and account number... 

* * * *


----------



## AnnaS (May 29, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 29, 2020)

To build on @Talent312 's point, that is exactly why I have a throw away account.  In our case, this is a savings account that I use for transfers I don't entirely trust.  
The only use for that account is incoming deposits and when funds hit that account, I immediately transfer them to a different (more secure) account at the same financial institution.
I figure that is about the best I can do to mitigate risk with respect to my banking accounts.


----------



## Icc5 (May 29, 2020)

Haven't received our stimulus check but did receive a tax refund check of $3800 that is wrong.   I contacted my tax accountant since I had to pay money to the IRS for the first time in years (sold my 1/5 interest in a house we've been part of for past 18 years and now also have to pay estimated taxes.  Accountant (large firm) practice was hacked.  The accountant send a form with my payment informing the IRS of the hack.  Now I am waiting on what to do with the check as our accountant is communicating with IRS Security.  In the meantime still waiting on the stimulus check.
Bart


----------



## bbodb1 (May 29, 2020)

@Icc5 - a hack in _*your*_ favor?
What is this - community chest?  

Seriously though - I know in the end (in its own way) this can be just as problematic.  Hope this turns out okay - and soon.


----------



## Icc5 (May 29, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @Icc5 - a hack in _*your*_ favor?
> What is this - community chest?
> 
> Seriously though - I know in the end (in its own way) this can be just as problematic.  Hope this turns out okay - and soon.


Thank you.  To make things worse this is a new accounting company for me.  Our first indication of a problem was my brother's tax account (I'm executor of his trust and estate) got hacked, then ours,then the accounting company.  We have been communicating by phone (I like doing business in person) and am on the last part of closing everything on him and waiting to distribute remaining funds.  Some of his assets, mainly in stocks were a pain for me to get put into his trust.  Then we had a house that he,I, and my other siblings were all owners of.
He also had a 457 plan with the beneficiaries not as he would have wanted but he didn't change  any Benificiarys after my youngest brother passed almost 2 years ago.  This was followed by my Mom's passing and inheritage issues.  Another words it's been a disaster and I just want it to end.


----------



## bogey21 (May 29, 2020)

Today one of my fellow CCRC Residents received her $1,200 in a VISA Card in a very nondescript envelope, thought it was a solicitation and was about to trash it.  The name of the issuing Bank was one I never heard of.  Had I not been  there and asked to look at it she would have thrown in away.  I helped her set it up and now she is a happy camper.  I wonder how many Seniors do throw their's away...

George


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2020)

There are some Americans that are receiving the extra $600.00 dollars in their unemployment checks until July 31, 2020. That's great,

I hope they understand next year when they file taxes. This extra money will counted as ordinary income.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 25, 2020)

If you still haven't gotten a stimulus check, remember an Oct.15 deadline is coming up.










						If you still haven't gotten a stimulus check, remember an Oct. 15 deadline is coming up
					

The IRS has sent letters to roughly 9 million people who have not yet gotten stimulus checks. An Oct. 15 deadline looms to claim money before 2021.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 25, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> If you still haven't gotten a stimulus check, remember an Oct.15 deadline is coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son has still not gotten his stimulus check.  He called IRS and they told him to keep checking online.  The issue I believe is that he filed 2019 returns in last week of March and they still have not process his returns.  He is in a limbo.


----------

